# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كتاب: (العلم الخالص في معرفة بعض الخصائص).

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*شكر وتقدير*
من الأشياء التي لا تنفك عن البشر حاجة بعضهم لبعض، فكي تستقيم الحياة جعل الله الناس بعضهم لبعض عونًا، لذا ما من إنسان إلا ولغيره عليه فضل ومنَّة، ولازال الناس يشفع بعضهم لبعض في قضاء حوائجهم، ومما يذكر في قوله تعالى: (مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا) النساء: ٨٥
قال مجاهد بن جبر: (نزلت هذه الآية في شفاعات الناس بعضهم لبعض).([1])
وقال القرطبي في تفسير الآية: (قال مجاهد والحسن وابن زيد وغيرهم: (هي في شفاعات الناس بينهم في حوائجهم، فمن يشفع شفاعة لينفع فله نصيب، ومن يشفع ليضر فله كفل، والكفل: الوزر والإثم، وقيل: الشفاعة الحسنة في البر والطاعة، والسيئة في المعاصي، فمن شفع شفاعة حسنة ليصلح بين اثنين استوجب الأجر، ومن سعى بالنميمة والغيبة أَثِم).([2])
ومن البرِّ والإحسان الاعتراف بالفضل لأهله، لذا أشكر أبي وأمي على حسن رعايتهم وتربيتهم وأسأل الله أن أُرزق برَّهم، وأن يُتمَّ الله عليهم الصحة والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة.
كما أتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لسماحة الوالد شيخنا عادل بن يوسف العزازي المتواضع صاحب الخلق الحسن الرفيع، فهو الذي أشار علينا بفكرة هذا السِفر، وسدد وأضاف، ولولا الأقدار لأتمَّ الله علينا نعمة هي خير لي مما أنا فيه؛ لكن هي أقدار الله نتقلب فيها كما شاء سبحانه وتعالى، فأسأل الله أن يبارك في عمره وأن ينفعنا وإيَّاه بعلمه في الدنيا والآخرة.
كما أشكر شيخنا المربي الفاضل طه بن حسين بن يعقوب حفظه الله تعالى على نصحه لنا وأدبه الجم.
ولا أنسى شيخنا المفضال صاحب القلم السَّيَّال شيخ المغرب، الحدوشي عمر أبي الفضل، على ما سدد وتمَّم في هذا السِفر، نسأل الله أن يبارك في سعيه ويجعله إمامًا في الهدى.
ولا تسعني كلمات أشكر بها زوجتي أم البراء بارك الله فيها على ما توفره لي من وقت وما تبذله من جهد، فاللهم كافئها بفضلك وعافاها واعفو عنها.
كما أدعو لأولادي رفيدة ونسيبة والبراء، أن يبارك فيهم وأن يجعلهم من أهل التُقى والإيمان والقرآن، وأن يرزقني فيهم الصلاح والإصلاح، وأن يجعلهم من أهل العلم والقرآن.
ولا أنسى إخوانًا لي ساعدوني بقول ونصح وتشجيع وعون بارك الله فيهم.
وأخيرًا أتمثل قول القائل: 
أموت ويبقى كل ما كتبتــــــه ...  فيا ليت من يقرأ كتابي دعا ليا
لعل إلهي أن يمـن بلطفـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـه ... ويرحم تقصيري وسوء فعاليـا

([1]) عزاه السيوطي في الدر المنثور: (2/ 653)، لعبد بن حميد، وابن جرير، وابن المنذر، وابن أبي حاتم.

([2]) الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (5/ 295).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مقدمة فضيلة الشيخ الوالد* 
*عادل بن يوسف العزازي*
  إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، وأصلي وأسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، وبعد:
قال الله تعالى: (وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ) القصص : ٦٨
ففضل بعض الأزمنة على بعض، وبعض الأمكنة على بعض، وفضل بعض الخلق على بعض.
وكان من تفضيل الله أنَّه اصطفى أنبياءه ورسله قال تعالى: (اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا وَمِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ) الحج : ٧٥
فهم في أعلى المراتب منزلة صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم.
ومع هذا فهم أيضًا متفاضلون في الخصائص التي اختصهم الله بها قال تعالى: (تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ) البقرة : ٢٥٣
أفضل الرسل هم أولو العزم: نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأفضلهم الخليلان: إبراهيم ومحمد، وأفضلهما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل في الحديث: (أَنَا سَيِّدُ وَلَدِ آدَمَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا فَخْرَ).
وله من الخصائص والمزايا التي اختصها الله بها الكثير والكثير، ولذا فقد اعتنى كثير من العلماء بجمع هذه الخصائص، وأودعها في مصنفات خاصة بهم مع اختلاف في التقسيم والتبويب.
وقد اعتنى أخونا الفاضل: محمد بن عبد المنعم، بالجمع في هذا الباب مشيرًا مع خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى خصائص من سبقه من الأنبياء مضيفًا إلى ذلك ما اختص الله به أمته صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا شك أن هذا يُعدُ في خصائصه، وقد بذل جهده في هذا المؤلف راجيًا بذلك القبول من الله وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته فإنه ولي ذلك.
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
كتبه
عادل بن يوسف العزازي
23 ذو الحجة 1435 هجريًا
18 أكتوبر 2014

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مقدمة فضيلة الشيخ المربي*
*طه بن حسين آل يعقوب*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
 الحمد لله وهو أهل لكل حمد، وأشكره وهو أهل لكل شكر وهو الشكور على الحقيقة، وأثني عليه بما هو أهل ولا أحصي ثناء عليه هو كما اثنى على نفسه.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أما بعد:
 فقد شرفت بقراءة كتابه العلم الخالص في معرفة بعض الخصائص، ولفت انتباهي الاختصار في غير اخلال وتوضيح المعاني وتبسيطها للقارئ والاعتماد على صحة الدليل.
وأظنه أن مؤلف الكتاب اسأل الله له التوفيق قد بذل فيه الجهد الكبير ليخرجه على هذه الهيئة.
فأسأل الله عز وجل أن يكافئه على جهده، وأن يجعل لكتابه القبول ولجهده التوفيق فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وأن يكون دائمًا بنفس الجهد والنفس في التأليف والتحقيق والله يتقبل ويكافئه خير مكافأه.

طه حسين يعقوب
الثلاثاء 5 محرم 1436 هجريًا
28 أكتوبر 2014

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مقدمة فضيلة الشيخ 
أبي الفضل عمر بن مسعود الحدوشي المغربي*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم- 
(يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ) (سورة آل عمران، رقم الآية:102). 
وقال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا) (سورة النساء، رقم الآية:1). 
وقال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا (70) يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا) (سورة الأحزاب، رقم الآية:70/71).  
أما بعد:
 فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وخير الهدي هدي محمد-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. 
أما بعد: 
فشاء الله أن يقرأ عليَّ أخي الحبيب الشيخ الداعية إلى الله تعالى أبو البراء محمد آل علاوة-نفع الله بعلمه- هذا الجزء اللطيف، والسفر الخفيف، والمؤلَّف الحصيف، ومنار منيف، في خصائص المصطفى، والنبي المقفى، فألفيته اشتمل على مُلَحٍ لطيفة، وألفاظ فصيحة، ومعان بديعة، وشوارد دقيقة، وتُحَفٍ سَنِية جليلة، وعرض عجيب، جمع فيه بعض صفات نبينا، مع تطعيم كل خصيصة، بنكت عزيزة، وطرائف غزيرة، وفوائد عديدة، وطُرَر جلية وجيزة، ولم يُغفل الكلام على بعض الصفات التي يشترك فيها الأنبياء، وبعض ما يختص به نبينا-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-، وبعض ما يشرك فيه-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-وأمته، وبعض ما يختص بالأمة، وحذر من مزالق الصوفية الذين كتبوا في: (الخصائص)، كما حذر من الشبهات الطرقية الخرافية، تحذيرًا صريحًا فصيحًا، بينها بيانًا شافيًا فانكشفت وانكمشت، ونقض أباطيلهم وأحابيلهم، وشبهاتهم ومبالغاتهم، وكمَّمَ أفواههم، وقطع ألسنتهم، وكسر عقارب أقلامهم-قلقل الله أنيابها-، وخرق ومزق لواءهم، وفرّق شملهم، ووزن الكلام في هذه الرسالة بميزان الاعتدال، وأعطى كل ذي حق حقه. 
(لا فُضَّ فُوهُ، ولا سَعِدَ مَنْ يَجْفُوه)، والعلم يشرف بشرف المعلوم، والمعلوم هنا: (خصائص) نبينا-عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم، وقد سكَّن أعماقَنا ودواخلنا بهذا الجزء الجميل، فعرى عورة المبتدعة والغلاة، فظهرت لنا من خلاف هذا السفر: (مقبوحة، منبوحة، مشقوحة)، وقد أذن لي أن أغير وأصحح وأبدل كل ما يظهر لي، فقد أمليت عليه ما رأيته مناسباً ومطابقاً للصنعة، وقد صححت ما ظهر لي وقت الإلقاء، وختمت هذا التقديم المرتجلة متمثلاً بأبيات لي أقول في مطلعها:
هُوَ الأمينُ أتَى بِالصِّدْقِ فِي زَمَنٍ * عَمَّ الضَّلاَلُ فَأَجْلَى حُلْكَةَ الظُّلَمِ
فَذَلَّ كُلّ شُمُوخِ الأنْفِ مُفْتَـــخِراً * بِالْمَالِ وَالْجَـــــــا  هِ لَمْ يَهْنَأْ وَلَمْ يَقُمِ
بِالْمُعْجِزَات  ِ الْحِسَانِ الْغُرِّ أّيَّدَهُ * رَبُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ والأَفْضَــــــ  ـالِ وَالنِّعَمِ
الْبَدْرُ لَمَّا رَآهُ انْشَقَّ مُنْدَهِشاً * مِنْ نُورِ وَجْهِ نَدِيِّ الْحُسْنِ مُبْتَسمِ
وَعِنْدَ ماَ انْتَابَ  فُرْسَانَ الْهُدَى عَطَشٌ *أَرْوَتْ أَنَامِلُهُ بِالْمَاءِ كُلَّ ضَمِ
وأُمُّ مَعْبَدَ قَدْ ضَرَّتْ شُوَيْهَتُهَا * بِلَمْسِ ضَرْعٍ لَهَا مِنْ كَفِّهِ الْكَرِمِ
أسْرَى بِهِ رَبُّهُ لَيْلاً إلَى قُدُسٍ * مِنْ أَرْضِ مَكَّةَ طُوبَى ذَاكَ مِنْ حَرَمِ
بـِــــــالأنْب  ِياء أَقَــامَ الْفَجْرَ تَرْقُبُهُ * عَيْنُ الْمَلاَئــِكِ صَفّاً جِدَّ مُنْتَظِــــــم  ِ
وَلِلسَّمَاوَات  ِ أَمْسَى فِي مَعَارِجِهِ * يَرْقَى وَيَصْعَدُ فِي شَوْقٍ وَفِي نَهَمِ
وَآبَ مِنْ لَيْلِــــهِ فَجْراً لِـــــــمَنْزِ  لِهِ * وَكُلّ ذَلِكَ حَـــــقٌّ لَيْسَ بِالْحُلُــــمِ
فَقُلْ لِمُبْتَدِعٍ يَغْلُو بِمُنْكـَـــــر  ِهِ * أَقْصِرْ فَرَأْيُكَ مَـــــأْفُون  وَأَنْتَ عَـــمِ
بِئْسَ الضَّلاَلُ لِسَاعٍ مَرْكَباً وَطِئاً  * يَجُرُّ وَيْلاً لِرَاعِي الْمَرْتَعِ الْوَخِمِ
لاَ تُشْرِكَنَّ بِرَبِّ الْخَلْقِ أَعْبُدَهُ  * حَذَارَ أَخْذِ شَدِيدِ الْبَطْشِ مُنْتَقِمِ
أُنْفُرْ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَالأحْجَارِ، لا تَدَعَنْ* يَدَيْكَ تَلْمَسُهَا إلا لدى التَّيُمِ 
لاَ تَسْتَغِثْ بِــــوَلِيٍّ أو: ملائــكةٍ * يَكْفِي بِرَبِّكَ تَوَّابــاً لِذِي نَدَمِ
طَهِّرْ فُؤَادَكَ من مَيْنٍ  وَمَبْغَضَةٍ * تَنْجُ الْغَدَاةَ فَإنَّ الله ذُو كَرَمِ
و(بهذا الوَسَم عرفت المؤلف، وعلى هذا الحالة خَبَرته، ولا أعلمه تخلَّى عنها، ولا تبدل حالةً سِواها، وله في نصرة السنة وأهلها، ومقاومة البدَع وشُؤمها، مواقفُ حميدة، وآثار ماثلة عديدة). 
والله تعالى المسؤولُ أن يلهمنا وإياه السَّدَادَ والتوفيق، ويَمُنَّ علينا وعليه بدوام الهداية إلى أقوم طريق، وأن يوفقه بما فيه صلاح العباد، وينفعه، وينفع به.
قاله وأملاه أخوه أبو الفضل عمر بن مسعود بن عمر بن حدوش الحدوشي المغربي.

أرسله لنا شيخنا الحدوشي 
    عبر السكايب
    يوم الجمعة
 9 ربيع آخر 1436 هجريًا
30 / 1 / 2015

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*زفرة مكلوم وغيرة مهموم*
في الوقت الذي ينال فيه المبغضون من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويتكالب فيه كل كلاب الأرض على ما هو فيه نوع دين، ويحارب فيه كل من تمسك بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بل ظهرت في بلاد المسلمين أصوات منكرة هي أقرب ما تكون بصوت نشاز منبوح قائلة: أن لا مكان للمتطهرين في مجتمعنا الحضاري ، كقول سلفهم: (أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ)، 
 وكثير منهم إذا رأى رجلًا ملتحيًا ضاق صدره؛ بل وكثير من الآباء يقولون لآبنائهم إذا أطلقت لحيتك فاخرج من البيت، وأسباب هذا يطول ذكره وشرحه بالتفصيل، ولكن أهمها:
 1 - الهوى.
 2 – حب الدنيا.
 3 - أصحاب الدعوات الباطلة المبطلة من العلمانيين والليبراليين.
4 - الظلم من قِبل الأجهزة الأمنية.
 فكل هذا له دور كبير في إيجاد هذا الشعور في نفوس العامة وهي النفرة والاشمئزاز مِن كل مَن يظهر السنة، وعلى الرغم من أن كثيرًا من أصحاب الأفكار العلمانية والليبرالية يمدحون النضال ضد الحكومات ويذمون الأنظمة القمعية إلا أنهم يحمدونها في تعاملها مع المتمسكين بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهي حرب المصالح المتبادلة، فهم يتصارعون على مصالحهم؛ ولكن إذا كانت المواجهة بين بعضهم وبين أهل السنة تناسوا صراعاتهم فيما بينهم واتحدوا ضدنا، وصدق من قال([1]): 
قد استردّ السبايا كلّ منهـزم         لم تبق في رقّها إلاّ سبايـانــــا
دم بتونس لم يثأر لــه و دم         بالقدس  هان على الأيّام لا هانــا
و ما لمحت سياط الظلم داميـة        إلاّ عرفت عليها لحــم أسرانــا
و لا نموت على حدّ الظبى أنفًا        حتّى لقد خجلت منّا منايــانــا 
فكيف يرضى المسلم أن يكون ذَنَبًا للأعداء في بغض المنتسبين للسنة المتمسكين بها، أليس أولى بنا أن ننصر رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم في أبنائنا، أليس أولى بنا أن ننصر رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم في أنفسنا، أليس أولى بنا أن ننصر رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما بيننا في معاملاتنا وخلافاتنا، فهلُمَّ مقبلًا على سنة نبيك.
([1]) من قصيدة: (يا وحشة الثأر)، لبدوي الجبل.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مقدمة المؤلف*
  إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله.
(يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ) آل عمران: 102 
وقال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا  رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا  زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا) النساء: 1 
وقال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا (70) يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ  أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا)  الأحزاب:  70 - 71 
أما بعد:
 فإن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثةٍ بدعة، وكل بدعةٍ ضلالة، وكل ضلالةٍ في النار*.([1])* 
* أما بعد:*
فإن من فضل الله على هذه الأمة أن جعل فيهم أئمة يقومون بتوضيح الغوامض وكشف الخفايا وتقريب العلم وتسهيله للناس.
ومن هذه الجهود التي قام بها العلماء لحفظ وصيانة هذا الدين من الخرافات والبدع المضلة، والخزعبلات والأهواء التي تضرب هذه الأمة ليل نهار كأمواج البحار العالية.
ومن الجهود التي بذلت:  كتابة وتدوين كل ما يخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من شمائله ومعجزاته وحقوقه وأفعاله وأقواله؛ بل وسائر أحواله ليجد المسلم مبتغاه ومراده ويتخذها سراجًا يهتدي به إلى سواء السبيل والصراط المستقيم.
وأما ما يتعلق بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكتب الخصائص حوت مسائل جمة وأفصحت عن بيان مزايا خاصة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناحيتين التشريعية والتفضيلية.
فهذه المدونات والمؤلفات والأمهات ثمرةٌ لغربلةٍ دقيقةٍ وَفْق ضوابط ومعايير بيَّن فيها العلماء كل مكذوبٍ مختلق وموضوعٍ مفترى في سيرته وأخلاقه وشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولا تزال جهود العلماء متواصلة في خدمة هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحفظ سنته وسيرته وصورته –أي شمائله-، الذي هو هدي الله لعباده في دين الإسلام، فجهودهم واضحة للعيان جهود ملموسة ومحسوسة ينبغي أن تذكر فتشكر، لا أن تذكر لتكفر.
 وجهود المعاصرين تشمل إخراج جهد الأوائل وإفادة الأمة بها، كما تشمل جمع وتأليف بعض القضايا للبيان والتوضيح.
هذا وقد أردت أن أضرب بسهم في هذا الباب العظيم، ألا وهو نشر علم ينتفع به عسى أن يكون حسن زاد لنا في الآخرة وذكرًا حسنًا لنا في الدنيا والآخرة، فالله ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
فقمت بجمع ما أمكن لي جمعه في باب الخصائص فبدأت بذكر بعض خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم أزعم الاستيفاء والاستقصاء ولا أدعيت ذلك في طويا كتابي هذا، ثم ثَنَّيتُ بذكر بعض خصائص الأنبياء عمومًا -بما فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ثم ختمت بحثي بذكر بعض خصائص الأمة المحمدية تشريفًا وتكريمًا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد سميته: *(العلمَ الخالصْ في معرفة بعض الخصائصْ)*، راجيًا من الله عز وجل أن يمُنَّ عليَّ بالإخلاص في القول والعمل حيث لا سبيل لنا في أعملنا -في الدنيا والآخرة- إلا بالإخلاص التام ودفع الاهتمام ومتابعة سيد الأنام.
وسميته بالعلم الخالص للشبه بين اللبن والعلم، فاللبن خالص من الشوائب، وكذا العلم لابد أن يكون خالصًا من الشبهات والخرافات والبدع، وقد فسَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اللبن بالعلم في حديث الرؤيا التي رآها.([2])
وأخيرًا أقول متمثلًا بقول القائل:
أموت ويبقى كل ما كتبتــــــه ...  فيا ليت من يقرأ كتابي دعا ليا
لعل إلهي أن يَمُـنَّ بلطفـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــه ... ويرحم تقصيري وسوء فعاليـا
ويحسن قول الحريري:
وإن تجد عيبًا فسد الخللا ... فجل من لا عيب فيه وعلا
وبقول شيخنا أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي:
فالمرء ذو نقص طبيعي فـلا ... تعجَبْ إذا عمَّ القصور العقلاَ
فكلنا يُخْطي وكل مبتلـى ... فنسأل اللهَ الختام الأجمـــلاَ
زيد كعمرو لا تقُل ذا فُضِّلاَ ... كلاهما من طينة قد جُبِــلاَ
ميزان أعمالي إذا ما اعتـدلاَ ... فغايتي إحساني ذاك العمـلاَ
فإن وجدت فيه من صواب وحق فاقبله، ولا تلتفت إلى قائله، بل انظر إلى ما قال، لا إلى مَنْ قال، وأضع نصب عينيك قول ابن القيم في نهاية مقدمة كتابه طريق الهجرتين([3]) حيث قال: (فيا أيها القارىء له والناظر فيه هذه بضاعة صاحبها المزجاة مسوقة إليك، وهذا فهمه وعقله معروض عليك، لك غُنمه وعلى مؤلفه غُرمه، ولك ثمرته وعليه عائدته، فإن عُدم منك حمدًا وشكرًا، فلا يُعدم منك مغفرة وعذرًا، وإن أبيت إلا الملام فبابه مفتوح، وقد:
استأثر الله بالثناء وبالحمد ...  وولى الملامة الرجلا
وما وجدت فيه من خطأ فإن قائله لم يأل جهد الإصابة، ويأبى الله إلا أن يتفرد بالكمال، كما قيل:
والنقص في أصل الطبيعة كامنٌ ... فبنو الطبيعة نقصهم لا يُجحد
وكما قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى:
وإن كان خرْقٌ فادّركه بفضلةٍ ... من الحلم وليصلحه من جاد مِقْولًا
والله المسؤول أن يجعله لوجهه خالصًا وينفع به مؤلفه وقارئه وكاتبه في الدنيا والآخرة إنه سميع الدعاء وأهل الرجاء وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

            وكتبه 
                                          الراجي عفو ربه 
                                أبو البراء محمد بن عبد المنعم آل علاوة
                                   يوم الاثنين 21 من شوال 1435
                                        الموافق 18/8/2014
                               أبو رجوان القبلي – بدرشين – جيزة - مصر
                          01006599734 – 01117428456
 ([1]) خطبة الحاجة: رواها مسلم في صحيحه في كتاب الجمعة: (2/496)، بدون زيادة: (وكل ضلالة في النار)، فقد زادها النسائي، تفرد بها: (عتبة بن عبد الله)، وشرح خطبة الحاجة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في رسالة مفيدة، ووردت عن ستة من الصحابة ـ رضى الله عنهم ـ  جمعها العلامة الألباني في رسالة مفيدة.

([2]) البخاري (7006)، ومسلم (2391)، من حديث  ابْنَ عُمَرَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (بَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ أُتِيتُ بِقَدَحِ لَبَنٍ فَشَرِبْتُ مِنْهُ حَتَّى إِنِّي لَأَرَى الرِّيَّ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَظْفَارِي، ثُمَّ أَعْطَيْتُ فَضْلِي يَعْنِي عُمَرَ، قَالُوا: فَمَا أَوَّلْتَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: (الْعِلْمَ).

([3]) طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين (16).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فائدة:
*أما بعد:(**[1]* 


([1]) قال شيخنا عمر الحدوشي معلقًا: قلت: (انظر كتاب: (إعراب أما بعد، أو: إتحاف الألباب بفصل الخطاب) للعلامة علي بن عبد القادر الأمين الشهير بابن الأمين الجزائري المتوفى سنة:1236ه، حققت على نسخة بخط المؤلف العلامة حميدة العمَّالي الجزائري، تحقيق وتقديم وتعليق: أبي بكر بلقاسم ضيف الجزائري).
والبُعدُ: ضد القرب، وقد بَعُد بالضم بُعداً فهو بعيد، أي: مُتباعد، والأباعد: ضد الأقارب، وبعدُ: ضد قبلُ، أما بعد: كلمةٌ تستعمل في الخطابة غالباً، وهي تدل على الانتقال من موضوع إلى آخر! (كذا قال)، وقد كان العرب يستعملونها بعد تداول الرأي في الخطابة، فإذا قيل: (أما بعدُ) كان إشعارًا بِبَتِّ الحكم، ولذلك سُميت بـ"فصل الخطاب"، قال الشاعر:
سأرعَى منك ضَيَّعتَ مني ... وهل يُراعى لِذِي غدرٍ زِمامُ
وأما بعد: فالدنيا عليـنــــــــــ  ـا ... مُكدرةٌ لِفقدك والســـــــــــ  ــــــلامُ
انظر: (الأوائل) (ص:46/47) لأبي هلال العسكري، و(مختار الصحاح) (ص:57/58)، و(المعجم الوسيط) (1/65)، و(فتح اللطيف على قسم الضعيف) (ص:26).
(وكان النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-يفتتح خطبَه كلَّها، ومكاتباتِه، ومواعظَه بالحمد لله، والثناء عليه بما هو أهله، ثم يقول: (أما بعد)، وقد بوَّب البخاري في: (صحيحه) (1/292) بقوله: (باب: من قال في الخطبة بعد الثناء أما بعد)، وذكر تحته عدة أحاديث في الدلالة على ما ذكره، وعلى مشروعيته، وسنيته، لالتزام النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-به في غالب أحواله.
وقد قيل: إن "أما بعد" هي فصل الخطاب الذي أوتيه داود-عليه السلام-، وقد روى ذلك ابن جرير في: (التفسير) (21/173) عن الشعبي بسند ضعيف جداً-فيه جابر بن نوح الْحِمَّانِي، أبو بَشِير الكوفي، ضعيف، قال فيه ابن معين: (ليس بشيء)، وقال في رواية: (ليس بثقة)، وقال أبو داود: (ما أنكر حديثه!)، وقال النسائي: (ليس بالقوي). 
انظر: (تهذيب الكمال) (3/69)، و(التقريب) (ص:75/رقم:876-مؤسسة الرسالة)، أو: (ص:90/رقم:876-دار ابن رجب)، و(تحرير التقريب) (1/206/رقم:876)، وهامش: (جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن) (23/59-تحقيق: أحمد شاكر، ومحمود شاكر)، و(تفسير ابن كثير) (12/81)، و(الدر المنثور) (5/564-وعزاه لابن جرير)، و(تفسير البغوي) (4/52)، و(تفسير ابن عطية) (4/497)، و(الجامع لأحكام القرآن) (15/162)، و(البحر المحيط) (7/374)، و(زاد المسير) (7/112). 
وفيه أيضاً: إسماعيل بن أبي خالد الأَحْمَسِي، مولاهم الْبَجَلِي، ثقة، ثبْتٌ، ولكنه مدلس، وقد عنعن، وذكره العلائي في: (جامع التحصيل) (ص:105) ممن احتمل الأئمة تدليسه. 
انظر هامش: (جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن) (23/59)، و(التقريب) (ص:46/رقم:438-مؤسسة الرسالة)، أو: (ص:62/رقم:438-دار ابن رجب)، و(تحرير التقريب) (1/206/رقم:876)، و(تهذيب الكمال) (3/69)-وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم في: (تفسير القرآن العظيم) (10/3237/3238/رقم:18339/18342-مكتبة نزار مصطفى الباز)، و(تفسير ابن كثير) (7/51)، و(الدر المنثور) (7/154) بسند ضعيف جداً عن أبي موسى الأشعري-رضي الله تعالى عنه-قال: (أول من قال: "أما بعد" داود عليه السلام، وهو فصل الخطاب)، وفيه: (عبد العزيز بن أبي ثابت، وهو ابن عمران.
قال فيه ابن معين: (كان صاحب نسب، ولم يكن صاحب حديث)، ومرة قال: (ليس بثقة). 
وقال البخاري: (منكر الحديث، لا يُكتب حديثه). 
وقال أبو حاتم: (ضعيف الحديث، منكر الحديث جداً)...).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في: (التقريب) (ص:311/312/رقم:4114-دار ابن رجب)، أو: (ص:299/ رقم:4114-مؤسسة الرسالة)، و(تحرير التقريب) (2/365/371/رقم:4114): (...متروك احترقت كتبه فحدَّث من حفظه، فاشتد غلطه، وكان عارفاً بالأنساب). 
وقال الحافظ ابن الذهبي في: (الكاشف في معرفة من له رواية في الكتب الستة) (2/195/رقم:3441)-و(تهذيب الكمال) (11/519/رقم:4047)، و(تهذيبه) (5/252/رقم:4238)-: (تركوه).
 وفيه-كذلك-: عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد: وهو متكلَّم فيه. 
وقال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر في: (التقريب) (ص:292/رقم:3861-دار ابن رجب)، أو: (ص:282/ رقم:3861-مؤسسة الرسالة)، و(تحرير التقريب) (2/318/319/رقم:3861): (صدوق تغير حفظه لما قدم بغداد وكان فقيهًا). 
وقال المحرران: (بل: ضعيف يعتبر به في المتابعات والشواهد، ضعفه:
1-يحيى بن معين،
2-وأحمد بن حنبل،
3-وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي،
4-وعلي بن المديني،
5-والفلاَّس،
6-وابن سعد،
7-وأبو زرعة الرازي،
8-والنسائي،
9-وابن عدي،
10-وابن حبان،
11-والساجي،
وروى له مسلم في مقدمة كتابه، ووثقه:
1-الترمذي،
2-والعجلي،
3-ومالك، على أن ما حدَّث به في المدينة أصح مما حدث ببغداد، ذكر ذلك غير واحد ممن ضعفه).
انظر: (تهذيب الكمال) (11/182/رقم:3799)، و(تهذيبه) (5/84/رقم:3970)، و(الكاشف) (2/159/160/رقم:3225).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في: (الفتح) (2/520/521)، و(5/484): (المعنى في الفصل بــ(أما بعد): الإشعار بأن الأمور كلها وإن جلَّت وعظمت فهي تابعة لحمد الله، والثناء عليه، فذاك هو المقصود بالإضافة، وجميع المهمات تبع له من أمور الدين والدنيا...فالحمد لله متقدّم على جميع الكلام، والكلام كله متأخر عنه وتبع له).
وقد (جرى الخلف في أول من نطق بها بعد آدم على أقوال سبعة، أشار إليها من قال:
جرى الخلف "أما بعد" من كان باديًا ... بها سبعة أقوال وداود أقــــــرب
لفصل خطاب ثم يعقوب قسهــــــــــــ  ــم ... فسحبانُ أيوب فكعب فيعرب
والحق أن داود أعجمي وهي عربية، إلا إن أريد أنه أول من نطق بمرادفها. 
ففصل الخطاب المراد به: "مطلق كلام فاصل بين الحق والباطل"، وأن المراد بسحبان: سحبان وائل-بالإضافة-، الذي كان في الجاهلية، لا سحبان بن وائل الذي كان في زمن معاوية-رضي الله تعالى عنه-خلاف ما وقع في: (الحطاب) وغيره من شروح (المختصر)، قاله ابن التلمساني في: (حاشية الشفا)، وقوله:
لقد علم الحي اليمانون أنني ... إذا قلت: "أما بعد" أني خطيبها).
انظر للزيادة: (حاشية أبي عبد الله محمد الطالب بن حمدون بن الحاج-على شرح محمد بن أحمد الفاسي الشهير بميارة) (1/20/21)، ومقدمة: (مختصر خليل)، و(حاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير)، ولم يذكر اسم الناظم، و(كشف الخفاء) (587) للعجلوني، ولم يذكر النظم كله ولا صاحبه.
ونظمها الشمس الميداني قائلاً:
جرى الخلف "أما بعد" من كان بادياً ... بها عدّ أقوال وداود أقـرب
ويعقوب أيوب الصبـــور وآدم ... وقس وسحبان وكعب ويعرب
 فعدها ثمانية كما ترون، وكذا في: (غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الأدب)، و(مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى)، و(شرح منظومة التفسير) للزمزمي.
 وقال العلامة بدر الدين محمود بن أحمد العيني في: (عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري) (6/319/320/10-كتاب الجمعة، 29-باب: من قال في الخطبة بعد الثناء أما بعد): (...وقال أبو جعفر النحاس عن سيبويه: معنى: "أما بعد": مهما يكن من شيء،-وقال ابن مالك:
أما كمهما يكن من شيء وفا ... لتلْوِ تلوِها وجوباً ألِفَا
وقال أبو إسحاق: إذا كان رجل في حديث وأراد أن يأتي بغيره قال: أما بعد!، وأجاز الفراء أما بعداً، بالنصب والتنوين، وأما بعدٌ، بالرفع والتنوين، وأجاب هشام: أما بعد، بفتح الدال.
 واعلم أن بعد وقبل، من الظروف التي قطعت عن الإضافة، فإذا أريد منهما المضاف إليه المتعين بعد القطع يبنى ولا يعرب، ويكون بناؤهما على الضم لأن بناءهما عارض يزول بالإضافة، فكانت الحركة ضمة لأنها لا توهم إعراباً، لأن الضم لا يدخلهما مضافين.
وفي: (المحكم): معناه: أما بعد دعائي لك، وفي: (الجامع): يعني: بعد الكلام المتقدم، أو: بعد ما بلغني من الخبر، واختلف في أول من قالها، فقيل: 
1-داود-عليه الصلاة والسلام-رواه الطبراني مرفوعاً من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري، وفي إسناده ضعف.
2-وقيل: قس بن ساعدة.
3-وقيل: يعرب بن قحطان.
4-وقيل: كعب بن لؤي جد النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم.
5-وقيل: سحبان (بن!) وائل.
6-وفي: (غرائب مالك) للدارقطني بسند ضعيف: (لما جاء ملك الموت إلى يعقوب-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قال يعقوب-في جملة كلامه-: أما بعد، فإنا أهل بيت موكل بنا البلاء).
وذكر الحافظ أبو محمد عبد القادر بن عبد الله الرهاوي أن جماعة من الصحابة-رضي الله تعالى عنهم-رووا هذه اللفظة عن سيدنا رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-منهم:
1-سعد بن أبي وقاص،
2-وابن مسعود،
3-وأبو سعيد الخدري،
4-وعبد الله بن عمر،
5-وعبد الله بن عمرو،
6-والفضل ابنا العباس بن عبد المطلب،
7-وجابر بن عبد الله،
8-وأبو هريرة،
9-وسمرة بن جندب،
10-وعدي بن حاتم،
11-وأبو حميد الساعدي،
13-وعقبة بن عامر،
14-والطفيل بن سخبرة،
15-وجرير بن عبد الله البجلي،
16-وأبو سفيان بن حرب،
17-وزيد بن أرقم، 
18-وأبو بكرة،
19-وأنس بن مالك، 
20-وزيد بن خالد،
21-وقرة بن دعموص،
22-والمسور بن مخرمة،
23-وجابر بن سمرة،
24-وعمرو بن ثعلبة،
25-ورزين بن أنس السلمي،
26-والأسود بن سريع،
27-وأبو شريح بن عمرو بن حزم،
28-وعبد الله بن عليم، 
29-وعقبة بن مالك،
30-وأسماء بنت أبي بكر-رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين).
وقال ابن عقيل في: (شرح ألفية ابن مالك) (4/52): (... فأنيبت "أما" مناب: مهما يك من شيء فصار أما فزيد منطلق ثم أخرت الفاء إلى الخبر فصار أما زيد فمنطلق، ولهذا قال: "وفا لتلو تلوها وجوباً ألفا"...).
وقد وردت آثار تدل على أن أول من تكلم بها هو داود-عليه الصلاة والسلام-منها ما:
1-رواه ابن حاتم في: (تفسيره) (10/3227/رقم:18339)، والطبراني في: (الأوائل) (رقم:40)، وعزاه الحافظ ابن حجر في: (الفتح) (2/520/521)، و(5/484)، والعيني الحنفي في: (عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري) (6/319/320/10-كتاب الجمعة، 29-باب: من قال في الخطبة بعد الثناء أما بعد): (أما بعد) للطبراني فلا أدري أهو في أحد (المعاجم الثلاثة) أم لا؟. 
ونسبه السيوطي في: (الدر المنثور) (7/155) للديلمي من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي ثابت عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن بلال بن أبي بردة عن أبيه عن أبي موسى-رضي الله تعالى عنه-أنه قال: (أول من قال: أما بعد، داود-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وهو فصل الخطاب): (وهذا سند ضعيف جداً).
عبد العزيز بن أبي ثابت هو: (ابن عمران)-سبق القول فيه قريباً في هامش هذه الرسالة، وللزيادة أقول: (قال البخاري في: (كتاب الضعفاء الصغير-المطبوع: "المجموع في الضعفاء والمتروكين") (459/رقم:223): (منكر الحديث، لا يُكتب حديثه)، و(ضعفاء النسائي) (رقم:393)، وقال أبو حاتم: (ضعيف الحديث منكر الحديث جداً، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد متكلم فيه أيضاً).  
2-وأخرج ابن جرير في: (تفسيره) (21/173)، وعبد بن حميد، والطبراني كما في: (الفتح) كتاب الجمعة باب: (من قال في الخطبة بعد الثناء "أما بعد")-عن الشعبي: (أما بعد، هي فصل الخطاب الذي أوتيه داود-عليه السلام-وسنده ضعيف جدًا).
وفيه جابر بن نوح، قال ابن معين: (ليس بشيء). 
وقال النسائي: (ليس بالقوي). 
وقال أبو داود: (ما أنكر حديثه).
3-قال السيوطي في: (الدر المنثور) (7/155): (وأخرج سعيد بن منصور، وابن أبي شيبة، وابن سعد، وعبد بن حميد، وابن المنذر عن الشعبي أنه سمع زياد بن أبي سفيان يقول: "فصل الخطاب الذي أوتيه داود-عليه السلام-"أما بعد").
ولفظه عند ابن أبي شيبة في: (المصنف) (7/232/رقم:22958) هكذا: (فصل الخطاب: أما بعد)، ثم قال: (حدثنا وكيع، عن زكرياء، عن الشعبي به...).
4-جاء في رواية أن سيدنا يعقوب-عليه السلام-كان يبدأ بها رسائله كما أخرج ابن أبي حاتم في: (تفسيره) أنه قال: (حدثنا محمد بن العباس، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن سلمة، ثنا أبو زهير، ثنا بعض أصحابنا عن أبي روق قال: لما احتبس يوسف أخاه بسبب السرقة قال: كتب إليه يعقوب، من يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم خليل الله إلى يوسف عزيز فرعون، أما بعد: فإنا أهل بيت موكل بنا البلاء الخ) (وإسناده ضعيف).
وقد أخرجه الواحدي في: (تفسيره الوسيط) كما في تخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواقعة في: (تفسير الكشاف) (2/177) للزيلعي، والسبكي في: (طبقات الشافعية) (2/142)، والبغوي في: (تفسيره) (4/271)، والقرطبي في: (الجامع لأحكام القرآن) (9/256)، والدارقطني في: (غرائب مالك) من حديث إسحاق بن وهب الجمحي الطهرمسي ثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن مالك، عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-فذكر ذهاب ملك الموت إلى يعقوب-عليه السلام-وأنه سأله هل قبضت روح يوسف فقال: لا، وإنه لحي على الأرض، فأمر بنيه وبني بنيه أن يكتبوا: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من يعقوب إسرائيل...أما بعد: فإنا أهل بيت موكل بنا أسباب البلاء...".
قال الدارقطني: (هذا حديث موضوع، وإسحاق بن وهب الطهرمسي يضع الحديث على ابن وهب وغيره، حدث عنه بهذا الإسناد أحاديث لا أصل لها).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في: (الفتح) (2/520): (رواه الدارقطني بسند واه في: "غرائب مالك").
5-ذكر القرطبي في: (الجامع لأحكام القرآن) (20/460) في سورة الجمعة: قال أبو سلمة: (أول من قال: "أما بعد" كعب بن لؤي)، لكن ذكره معلقاً عن أبي سلمة بلا إسناد.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في: (الفتح) (2/520): (... أخرجه القاضي أبو أحمد الغساني من طريق أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بسند ضعيف).
ثم إن الحافظ ابن حجر رجح في: (الفتح) (2/520) أن أول من قال: (أما بعد)، هو داود-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وحاول أن يجمع بين هذه الأقوال السالفة الذكر قائلاً: (ويجمع بينه وبين غيره بأنه بالنسبة إلى الأولية المحضة، والبقية بالنسبة إلى العرب خاصة ثم يجمع بينها بالنسبة إلى القبائل).
ويكون جمعه هذا مسلَّمًا له، لو صحت الأسانيد، لأنه لا يُصار إلى الجمع إلا بعد التحقق من صحة الأسانيد، وعليه فلا التفات للجمع الذي ذهب إليه الحافظ ابن حجر-والله أعلم-لأن أسانيدها لا تقوم لها قائمة، ولا تساوي بصلة، فهي خل وبقل.
وهناك أقوال أخرى جامدة لا إسناد لها أعرضنا عنها اختصارًا.
انظر للتوسع في معنى: (أما بعد): (فتح الباري) (2/520/521) للحافظ ابن حجر، و(فتح الباري) (5/484) للحافظ ابن رجب، و(مجموع الفتاوى) (25/318)، و(مصباح الزجاجة في شرح خطبة الحاجة) (ص:168/178) للأستاذ ربيع بن زكرياء..
: هذا الخلاف كله قائم حول: (أول من قال: "أما بعد"). 
أما أول من قال: (أما قبل) فهو: (مصطفى صادق بن عبد الرزاق بن سعيد بن أحمد بن عبد القادر الرافعي الأديب، والشاعر الأريب) حيث قال ما معناه: (هم قالوا: "أما بعد"، وأنا أقول: "أما قبل") ولم يسبق إلى ذلك فيما علمي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*أولًا:* *خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*تمهيد:*
من الواجب علينا معرفة كل ما يتعلق بالنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم؛ لنعرف له حقه وفضله ومنزلته وقدره، وذلك كله داخل في إيماننا به صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكي لا نقع فيما عاتب الله به على الكافرين، (أَمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا رَسُولَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ) المؤمنون : ٦٩
ومن ذلك معرفة خصائصه –صلى الله عليه وآله صحبه وسلم-، وما اختص الله عز وجل به نبيه من فضل ومنزلة على سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين فهو سيد الأولين والآخرين وسيد الأنبياء والرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فمعرفة خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم تزيد المسلم معرفة به وتجعله يزيداد إيمانًا ومحبة وتبجيلًا وتعزيرًا وتوقيرًا وشوقًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال ابن القيم: (وإذا كانت سعادة العبد في الدارين معلقة بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب على كل من نصح نفسه وأحب نجاتها وسعادتها أن يعرف من هديه وسيرته وشأنه ما يخرج به عن الجاهلين به، ويدخل به في عداد أتباعه وشيعته وحزبه، والناس في هذا بين مستقل ومستكثر ومحروم، والفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم).([1])
ومن أعظم وأجل الفوائد المستفادة من معرفة خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم التمييز والتفريق بين ما نتأسَّى به من أفعاله وبين ما لا يجوز التأسِّي به، قال ابن حجر في طويا كلامه عن حديث نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الوصال في الصوم قال: (فيه ثبوت خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن عموم قوله تعالى: (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا) الأحزاب: ٢١
مخصوص –إلى أن قال- وفيه أن خصائصه لا يتأسى به في جميعها).([2])
إذ الأصل في أفعاله وأحواله صلى الله عليه وسلم التأسِّي بها فهو القدوة المهداة صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) آل عمران: ٣١
وقال تعالى: (وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ) الحشر: ٧
قال ابن القيم: (فإذا صدَق في ذلك رُزق محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستولت روحانيته على قلبه، فجعله إمامه ومعلمه وأستاذه وشيخه وقدوته، كما جعله الله نبيه ورسوله وهاديًا إليه، فيطالع سيرته ومبادئ أمره وكيفية نزول الوحي عليه، ويعرف صفاته وأخلاقه وآدابه في حركاته وسكونه ويقظته ومنامه وعبادته ومعاشرته لأهله وأصحابه، حتى يصير كأنه معه من بعض أصحابه).([3])
وقال ابن العربي المالكي: (وما عمل به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تعمل به أمته يعني أن الأصل عدم الخصوصية).([4]) 
وقال النووي: (لأنه ربما رأى جاهلٌ بعض الخصائص ثابتة في الحديث الصحيح فعمل به أخذًا بأصل التأسِّي فوجب بيانها لتعرف فلا يعمل بها، وأي فائدة أهم من هذه).([5]) 
فتلك الخصائص التي اختصه الله بها دون غيره من الأنبياء تعطينا صورة حقيقية عن مكانته عند رِّبه وكرامته عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد أكرمه الله بمنح وهبات تدل على ما أشرنا إليه من الاختصاص.


([1]) زاد المعاد: (1/69).

([2]) فتح الباري: (4/242).

([3]) مدارج السالكين: (3/251).

([4]) نقلًا من المواهب اللدينة للقسطلاني: (4/308).

([5]) روضة الطالبين: (7/18 ـ17).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*تعريف الخصائص:*
لغة: (خَصَّه بالشيء خصًّا وخَصُوصًا وخُصوصية، والفتح أفصح).([1]) 
وقيل: (واختصه أي: أفرده دون غيره).([2])
وقيل: (خصوصية الشيء خاصيته والخصيصة الصفة التي تميز الشيء وتحدده والجمع خصائص).([3])
فمن الملاحظ أن التعريف اللغوي للخصائص يدور حول: (الإفراد والفضل والتمييز).
*الخصائص اصطلاحًا:*
هي الفضائل والأمور التي انفرد بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وامتاز بها إما عن إخوانه الأنبياء وإما عن سائر البشر من أمته.([4])  
وقيل: هي ما اختص الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وفضَّله به على سائر الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام.([5]) 


([1])  القاموس المحيط ( 796).

([2]) لسان العرب (7/24). 

([3])  المعجم الوسيط (1/237).

([4]) انظر كتاب خصائص المصطفى بين الغلو والجفاء للصادق بن محمد بن إبراهيم (24).

([5]) نضرة النعيم (1/447).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- السبيل إلي معرفة خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
مما ينبغي التنبيه إليه الطريقة التي تثبت بها خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم فالناس انقسموا في ذلك طوائف كثيرة:
1 - فمنهم الجافي. 
2 - ومنهم الغالي.
3 - ومنهم المتوسط.
 فمن الطوائف من خصَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخصائص بمجرد الهوى فنسبوا إليه خصائص هي من جنس خصائص الربوبية والألوهية فقالوا: إنه مخلوق من نور الله وإن الوجود كله مخلوق من نوره.
 ومن الطوائف من منع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم من بعض ما اخُتصَّ به بل قدَّموا مشايخهم وأئمتهم عليه فجعلوا لهم من الخصائص والفضائل ما فاقوا به خصائصه وفضائله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والصحيح ما عليه علماؤنا من أهل السنة والجماعة فينبغي أن يكون دليل التخصيص نصًا من كتاب الله أو سنة صحيحة ولا محل للاجتهاد والقياس هنا كما نصَّ العلماء على ذلك.
 قال ابن الملقن تعقيبًا على استدلال بعضهم بحديث ضعيف لخاصية من الخصائص ما نصه: (فإن الذي ينبغي ولا يُعدل إلى غيره أن لا تثبت خصوصية إلا بدليل صحيح).([1]) 
وقال أيضًا: (فإن الأقيسة لا مجال لها في ذلك –أي: التخصيص- وإنما المتبع فيه النصوص ومن لا نص فيه فالاختيار في ذلك هجوم على غيب بلا فائدة).([2]) 
وقال النووي: (أنه لو فتح هذا الباب –أي: القول بالخصوصية– لم يبق وثوق بشئ من ظواهر الشرع لاحتمال انحراف العادة في تلك القضية مع أنه لو كان شئ من ذلك لتوفرت الدواعي بنقله).([3])
وقال الجويني: (قال المحققون: ذكر الاختلاف في مسائل الخصائص خبط غير مفيد، فإنه لا يتعلق به حكم ناجز تمسُّ إليه حاجة وإنما يجري الخلاف فيما لا نجد بُدًا من إثبات حكم فيه، فإن الأقيسة لا مجال لها، والأحكام الخاصة تتبع فيها النصوص وما لا نصَّ فيه، فتقدير اختيار فيه هجوم على الغيب من غير فائدة).([4])
ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حذَّر من التَّقول عليه بغير علم حيث قال: (مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ)([5])؛ فكذا من نسب فعلًا إليه هو لم يفعله أو وصفه بوصف ليس فيه فهو كاذب ويشمله الوعيد الشديد المذكور في الحديث الآنف الذكر.


([1]) غاية السُّول (79).

([2]) غاية السُّول (69).

([3]) المجموع (5 /253).

([4]) روضة الطالبين (7/17).

([5]) البخاري (107)، من حديث الزبير بن العوام، وروي من طريق جمع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فائدة: (هامش):
 فقالوا: إنه مخلوق من نور الله وإن الوجود كله مخلوق من نوره.([1])


([1]) قال شيخنا الحدوشي معلقًا من كتاب التوضحات الجلية لأبيات البردة (476 – 487) بقلم الشيخين أبي خبزة وأبي الفضل الحدوشي: قال محمود مهدي-رحمه الله تعالى-في كتابه: (كتب ليست من الإسلام) (ص:25/26): (ومما سبق ندرك أن هذا الشاعر لا يعرف أصلًا هامًا من أصول الشريعة، وهو الشفاعة، فيظنها كشفاعة الدنيا، فيشفع الرسول-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-عند الله تعالى، كما يشفع الوزير عند الملك دون إذنه. وهذه الشفاعة منفية يوم القيامة لقوله سبحانه: (مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ) وقوله: (وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى) ويظن هذا الشاعر الجاهل أنه بمجرد مدح الرسول ينال شفاعته، وهذا مناف لأبسط مبادئ الإسلام. جاء في حديث رواه البخاري: (أَسْعَدُ النَّاسِ بِشَفَاعَتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ قَالَ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ مخلصًا من قلبه)، ولفظ البخاري: (خَالِصًا مِنْ قَلْبِهِ أَوْ: نَفْسِهِ). 
وقال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله تعقيبًا على هذا البيت: (سؤاله منه أن يشفع لـه في قوله: ولن يضيق رسول الله الخ، هذا هو الذي أراده المشركون ممن عبدوهم وهو الجاه والشفاعة عند الله، وذلك هو الشرك، وأيضًا فإن الشفاعة لا تكون إلا بعد إذن الله فلا معنى لطلبها من غيره؛ فإن الله تعالى هو الذي يأذن للشافع أن يشفع لا أن الشافع يشفع ابتداء). انظر: (قوادح عقدية في بردة البوصيري) (ص:199)، و(تيسير العزيز الحميد) (ص:220)، و(الدرر السنية) (9/52)، و(البردة في الميزان) (ص:94/95).    
- وقد سبق أن بينا أن شيخنا عبد الله بن الصديق الغماري الطرقي اعترض على الغلو الواقع في هذا البيت حيث قال:
فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها ... ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم
وهذا غلو مذموم، لا أصل له، ولا دليل عليه.
وقد أصلحته بقولي:
فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها ... ومن كتابك علم اللوح والقلم
إلى أن قال: وحديث: (لولاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)، وهذا كذب على الله تعالى أيضًا). 
وقال أيضًا في: (نقد قصيدة البردة) (ص:45/46): (وفي هذا مبالغة لا دليل لها. ويظهر أن الناظم استند في الشطر الأول من البيت إلى حديث جابر: (أول ما خلق الله نور نبيك يا جابر). وهو حديث طويل جاء فيه: أن الله خلق من نوره صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم العرش والكرسي والملائكة وجميع المخلوقات-وحديث النور موضوع. 
انظر: (جؤنة العطار) (1/49/رقم:65)-وقد ذكره بطوله ابن العربي الحاتمي في كتاب: (تلقيح الأذهان ومفتاح معرفة الإنسان)، والديار بكري في: (تاريخ الخميس في أحوال أنفس نفيس-في السيرة). وقال السيوطي في: (الحاوي): (إنه غير ثابت، وهو تساهل قبيح، بل: الحديث ظاهر الوضع، واضح النكارة، وفيه نَفَس صوفي حيث يذكر مقام الهيبة ومقام الخشية، إلى آخر مصطلحات الصوفية). 
وقال عنه صاحب: (القوادح) (ص:199): (فجعل الدنيا والآخرة من عطاء النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-وإفضاله، والجود هو: العطاء والإفضال؛ فمعنى الكلام: أن الدنيا والآخرة لـه-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-والله-سبحانه وتعالى-يقول: (وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى). وقوله: (ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم): في غاية السقوط والبطلان، فإن مضمون مقالته أن الرسول-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-يعلم الغيب، وقد قال سبحانه: (قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله). (سورة النمل، رقم الآية:65). 
وقال-عز وجل-: (وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين). (سورة الأنعام، رقم الآية:59). والآيات في هذا كثيرة معلومة. 
وأخيرًا أدعو كل مسلم عَلِقَ بهذه القصيدة وولع بها أن يشتغل بما ينفع، فإن حق النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-إنما يكون بتصديقه فيما أخبر، واتباعه فيما شرع. ومحبته دون إفراط أو: تفريط، وأن يشتغلوا بسماع القرآن والسنة والتفقه فيهما، فإن البوصيري وأضرابه استبدلوا إنشاد وسماع هذه القصائد بسماع القرآن والعلم النافع، فوقعوا في مخالفات ظاهرة ومآخذ فاحشة. وإن كان لا بد من قصائد ففي المدائح النبوية التي أنشدها شعراء الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم -كحسان، وكعب بن زهير ما يغني ويكفي). انظر: (القوادح) (ص:199/200)، و(الدرر السنية) (9/50/62/81/82/268/277).   
- سورة الليل، رقم الآية: (13).   
- انظر أسباب نمو التوحيد في قلب المؤمن في: (مدارج السالكين) (3/18/19).
- وقد وردت في هذا أحاديث كثيرة تؤكد بأن الرسول-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-نفسه لا يعلم ما سيفعل به في المستقبل وأنه لا يستطيع دخول الجنة إلا إذا أدخله الله فيها برحمته وإليكم النصوص الدالة على هذا منها: قوله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-: (مَا أَدْرِي وَأَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي).-(رواه البخاري، مع الفتح3/114)-
ومنها: (لَنْ يُدْخِلَ أَحَدًا عَمَلُهُ الْجَنَّةَ قَالُوا: وَلاَ أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ لاَ، وَلاَ أَنَا إِلاَّ أَنْ يَتَغَمَّدَنِي اللَّهُ بِفَضْلٍ مِنْهُ وَرَحْمَةٍ) (رواه الشيخان). انظر: "الفتح" (10/127-مع اختلاف يسير في بعض الألفاظ). 
ففي هذين الحديثين صرح الرسول-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-بأنه لا يعرف ما يفعل به وأنه لا يستطيع أن يدخل أحد بعمله الجنة إلا بفضل الله حتى هو صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وإذا كان الرسول كذلك لا يملك لنفسه دخول الجنة إلا برحمة الله فتوجه المتصوفة إليه بالدعاء والاستغاثة يعتبر عبثاً وهراء وما أوقعهم في هذا الشرك إلا حبهم للخرافة والابتداع والوقوع في حبائل الشرك). انظر: (مظاهر الانحرافات العقدية) (1/488/489).
حاول شيخنا عبد الله الغماري الدفاع عن هذا البيت فقال-كما في: (نقد قصيدة البردة) (ص:41/42)-: (قال المنتقدون: هذا يرده القرآن، فإن الله تعالى يقول: (ومَا خَلَقْتُ الجن والإنسَ إلاَّ لِيَعْبُدونِ) (سورة الذاريات، رقم الآية:56). 
أفادت الآية أن الله لم يخلق الدنيا لأجل النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-وكلام الناظم صحيح، وفي القرآن ما يؤيده، والمنتقدون واهمون لأن الله خلق الجن والإنس لعبادته، وخلق الدنيا والآخرة لأجلهم، وجعل الدنيا مكاناً لعبادتهم، قال تعالى: (خلق لكم) أي: لأجلكم (ما في الأرض جميعاً)، وجعل الآخرة مكاناً لجزائهم، فلولا المكلفون ما خلق الدنيا والآخرة. 
والنبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-سيد المكلفين، ومن عادة العرب أن يخاطبوا سيد القوم مما يشترك معه القوم فيه على سبيل التكريم، فصح قوله: (لولاه لم تخرج الدنيا من العدم)، على قاعدة العرب في مخاطبة السادة والأمراء وذوي القدر العظيم... وفي القرآن الكريم آيات وجّه فيها الخطاب للنبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-مع أن الأمة تشترك معه، وهي من هذا الباب). 
وهذا الدفاع مهزوز بل: صوابه أن يقال: لولا العالمون لما خُلق رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-لقوله تعالى: (وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين). 
فلولا العالمون لما أرسل رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-أما تكلف الغماري وتأويله فمردود وطالما سمعنا منه في درس التفسير أو: الحديث يقول: (الكلام إذا دار بين التقدير وعدمه فعدم التقدير أولى)، وحقًا فالذي يلجأ إلى التأويل مغلوب أو: صاحب هوى، والتأويل فرع التكذيب. انتهى من تعليقي على: (البردة) (ص:27).  
 -وفي رواية بلفظ: (أتاني جبريل فقال: إن الله يقول: لولاك ما خلقت الجنة، ولولاك ما خلقت النار، ولولاك ما خلقت الدنيا). انظر: (الآثار المرفوعة) (45)، و(كشف الخفاء) (91)، و(المشتهر) (13)، و(موسوعة الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة والموضوعة) (1/252/رقم:204)، و(1/254/رقم:214)، و(8/367/رقم:21071).
وفي رواية بلفظ: (لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا). انظر: (اللؤلؤ المرصوع) (453/454)، و(المشتهر) (13)، و(موسوعة الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة والموضوعة) (8/368/رقم:21072/21073).
وفي رواية بلفظ: (أتاني أعرابي جاف بدوي-فذكر خبرًا طويلًا سمجًا وآخره-:فقال: إن الله يقول: محمد لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا). 
انظر: (ترتيب الموضوعات) (196)، و(موسوعة الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة والموضوعة) (1/282/رقم:353).
وفي رواية بلفظ: (لولاك لَما خَلقتُ الأفلاك). 
وقد توسع المحدث الألباني في تخريجه في: (سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيء في الأمة) (1/450/451/رقم:282).
وفي رواية بلفظ: (أوحى الله إلى عيسى عليه السلام: يا عيسى! آمِنْ بمحمدٍ، وأمر مَن أدركه من أمتك أن تؤمنوا به، فلولا محمد ما خلقْتُ آدم، ولولا محمد ما خلقت الجنة ولا النار، ولقد خلقت العرش على الماء، فاضطرب، فكتبتُ عليه: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، فسكن). رواه الحاكم في: (مستدرك) (2/614/615)، قال المحدث الألباني في: (سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيء في الأمة) (1/448/رقم:280): (لا أصل له مرفوعًا).
قال الشيخ محمد أحمد عبد القادر الشنقيطي في كتابه: (تنبيه الحذاق، على بطلان ما شاع بين الأنام من حديث النور المنسوب لمصنف عبد الرزاق) (ص:24/25/26/27/28): (قال ابن الجوزي في: (الموضوعات الكبرى) (2/140): هذا موضوع. أبو السكين وإبراهيم بن اليسع، ويحيى البصري متروكون ووافقه الحافظ ابن حجر والحافظ السيوطي على أنه موضوع. 
وأما الحديث الثاني فقال الحافظ الذهبي في: (الميزان): عمرو بن أوس يُجْهَل حاله أتى بخبر منكر أخرجه الحاكم في قسم الموضوع من: (المستدرك) من طريق جندل بن واثق عن عمرو بن أوس عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن ابن عباس-رضي الله عنهما-أوحى الله إلى عيسى ابن مريم: (آمن بمحمد فلولاه ما خلقت آدم ولا الجنة والنار). 
قال الذهبي-رحمه الله تعالى-: هذا موضوع على ابن عباس-رضي الله عنهما-ومن أقوى الحجج عند هؤلاء على معتقدهم الذي وصفنا في المقدمة ما نظمه البوصيري مما تضمنته هذه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا لكم النصوص على كذبها واختلاقها بقوله في الميمية: 
وكيف تدعو إلى الدنيا ضرورةُ مَنْ ... لولاه لم تخرج الدنيا من العدم
وقوله:
ولن يضيق رسول الله جاهك بي ... إذا الكريم تجلى باسم منتقـم
فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتهـــــــــا ... ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم
وقال غيره ممن هو من نقطه وشكله: 
لولاه ما خلقت شمس ولا قمر ... ولا نجوم ولا لوح ولا قلم
إلى غير ذلك من قريض من لا يميز بين صحيح الحديث وضعيفه ولا يبالي بتصحيحه من تخريفه، ولقد وقع بيني وبين رجل يوماً من سكان شمال موريتانيا يقال لـه: محمد بن البارْ وهو ممن لـه شيعة منهم وأتباع يعتقدون أنه من أعلم الخلق وأولاهم بالله كلامٌ ومناظرة ألزمته فيها الحجة والدليل على ما يعتقده هو وأمثاله على أنه لولا محمد-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-ما تفضل الله تبارك وتعالى على أحد ولا على شيء من الدواب والحشرات بأي شيء من الأرزاق وسائر المنافع فاحتجَّ علَيَّ بقول البوصيري المتقدم: (لولاه لم تخرج الدنيا من العدم). 
فقلت لـه: قول البوصيري ليس بحجة في الشريعة فقال لي: البوصيري أفضل منك، فقلت لـه: ويحك متى علمت منزلتي عند الله حتى تفضل علي من لا تعلم ما لقي عنده فعلمت أن الشيخ ليس كما يعتقده أتباعه). 
قال شيخنا عبد الله الغماري في: (إرشاد الطالب النجيب، إلى ما في المولد النبوي من الأكاذيب) (ص:9/10): (بيان الأحاديث المكذوبة منها: وهو أشهرها حديث: (أول ما خلق الله نور نبيك يا جابر) عزاه السيوطي في: (الخصائص الكبرى) لـ(مصنف) عبد الرزاق، وقال عنه في: (الحاوي) في سورة المدثر من الفتاوى القرآنية: ليس لـه إسناد يعتمد عليه، وهذا تساهل كبير من السيوطي، كنت أنزهه عنه. 
أما أولًا: فالحديث غير موجود في: (مصنف) عبد الرزاق ولا شيء من كتب الحديث. 
وأما ثانيًا: فإن الحديث لا إسناد لـه أصلًا. 
وأما ثالثًا: فإنه ترك بقية الحديث، وهي مذكورة في تاريخ الخميس للديار بكري، ومن قرأها يجزم بأن الحديث مكذوب على رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-وجاء شخص موريتاني فيلالي من ذرية الشيخ محمد بن ناصر الدرعي، فألف كتاباً سماه: (التوجيه والاعتبار إلى معرفة القدر والمقدار) وموضوعه الكلام على النور المحمدي، أتى فيه بطامة كبرى، حيث قال في أوله: ومن أدلة سبقيته وأصليته حديث الإمام عبد الرزاق في: (مصنفه) الشهير عن سفيان بن عيينة عن زيد بن أسلم أحد أعلام المدينة عن محمد بن المنكدر شيخ الزهري عن جابر... 
وقد تعجبت من وقاحة هذا الشخص وجرأته، حيث صنع هذا الإسناد الصحيح لحديث لا يوجد في: (مصنف) عبد الرزاق ولا غيره من كتب الحديث المسندة، وهذه جرأة غريبة تشبه جرأة الخوارج في وضعهم أحاديث على رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-وهو يقول: (من كذب علي فليتبوأ مقعده في جهنم). 
فأجاب: نحن لا نكذب عليه، ولكن نكذب له؟!! ولعل هذا الموريتاني يعتقد أنه كذب للنبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-وقد استند صاحب "البردة" إلى هذا الحديث المكذوب حين قال: 
فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها ... ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم
وهذا غلو مذموم، لا أصل له، ولا دليل عليه. 
وقد أصلحته بقولي:
فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها ... ومن كتابك علم اللوح والقلم
إلى أن قال: وحديث: (لولاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)، وهذا كذب على الله تعالى أيضاً). 
وقال في: (نقد قصيدة البردة) (ص:45/46): (وفي هذا مبالغة لا دليل لها، ويظهر أن الناظم استند في الشطر الأول من البيت إلى حديث جابر: (أول ما خلق الله نور نبيك يا جابر)، وهو حديث طويل جاء فيه: أن الله خلق من نوره-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-العرش والكرسي والملائكة وجميع المخلوقات، وقد ذكره بطوله ابن العربي الحاتمي في كتاب: (تلقيح الأذهان ومفتاح معرفة الإنسان)، والديار بكري في: (تاريخ الخميس في أحوال أنفس نفيس)، في السيرة. 
وقال السيوطي في: (الحاوي): (إنه غير ثابت، وهو تساهل قبيح، بل: الحديث ظاهر الوضع، واضح النكارة، وفيه نَفَس صوفي حيث يذكر مقام الهيبة ومقام الخشية، إلى آخر مصطلحات الصوفية والعجيب أن السيوطي عزاه إلى عبد الرزاق، مع أنه لا يوجد في: (مصنفه)، ولا (تفسيره)، ولا (جامعه). 
وأعجب من هذا أن بعض الشناقطة صدق هذا العزو المخطِئ فركب له إسناداً من عبد الرزاق إلى جابر. ويعلم الله أن هذا كله لا أصل لـه. فجابرًا بريء من رواية هذا الحديث، وعبد الرزاق لم يسمع بـه، وأول من شهر هذا الحديث ابن العربي الحاتمي، فلا أدري عمن تلقاه، وهو (ثقة)-أوثق من الوتد في النخالة-فلا بد أن أحد المتصوفة المتزهدين، وضعه. 
ومثل هذا الموضوع أيضاً: ما روى من طريق أهل البيت عن علي-عليه السلام-مرفوعاً: (لولاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)، وكتب المولد النبوي ملأى بهذه الموضوعات وأصبحت عقيدة راسخة في أذهان العامة. 
وأرجو أن يوفقني الله إلى تأليف حول المولد النبوي خال من أمرين شائنين: الأحاديث المكذوبة، والسجع المتكلف المرذول. 
والشطر الثاني من البيت، لعل الناظم استند فيه إلى حديث: (اختصام الملأ الأعلى) الذي رواه أحمد، والترمذي ونقل تصحيحه عن البخاري وفيه قول النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-: (رأيت ربي الليلة في أحسن صورة، فقال: يا محمد فيما يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت: لا أدري فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها في صدري، فتجلى لي كل شيء وعرفت...) الحديث. 
رواه الترمذي في: (جامعه) (48-كتاب التفسير، 1-باب: ومن سورة  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: -5/158/159/160/رقم:3244/3245/3246). قال أبو عيسى: (هذا حديث حسن صحيح، سألت محمد بنَ إسماعيل عن هذا الحديث فقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وقال: هذا أصح من حديث الوليد بن مسلم عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر). 
وقال ابن عدي-كما في: (تحفة الأشراف) (4/383): (وهذا له طرق، ورأيت أحمد بن حنبل صحح هذه الرواية)، وممن صححه أيضاً الشيخ الألباني-رحمه الله تعالى-في: (صحيح سنن الترمذي) (3/97/98/99) من حديث ابن عباس بلفظيه، وفي: (صحيح-الظلال: 388؛ التعليق الرغيب 1/98/و126-وقال عن اللفظ الثاني: صحيح-انظر ما قبله/وقال عن حديث معاذ: صحيح-مختصر العلو: 119/80، الظلال: 388). 
وقد فصل القول عنه في: (إرواء الغليل) (3/147/148/149/رقم:684)، وقد أجاب عن قول البيهقي في: (الأسماء والصفات) (ص:298/301)، وابن خزيمة في: (التوحيد) (ص:140/145) وابن نصر في: (قيام الليل) (ص:18): (مضطرب): و(هذا حديث اضطرب الرواة في إسناده، وليس يثبت عند أهل المعرفة بالحديث)، (وفي ثبوت هذا الحديث نظر). ثم بين أن في نظرهم نظراً حيث قال: (ولكن له شاهد من حديث معاذ بن جبل). 
ورواه أحمد في مواضع من (مسنده) (1/368)، و(4/66)، و(5/243/338)، والـدارمي (2155)، والحديث لـه طرق متعددة، وألفاظ مختلفة، ذكر ابن رجب الحنبلي عامة أسانيده وبعض ألفاظه المختلفة في كتابه: (شرح سنن الترمذي) انظر: (اختيار الأَوْلى في شرح حديث اختصام الملإ.. [12:20:15 ص] الشيخ عمر: ورواه أحمد في مواضع من (مسنده) (1/368)، و(4/66)، و(5/243/338)، والـدارمي (2155)، والحديث لـه طرق متعددة، وألفاظ مختلفة، ذكر ابن رجب الحنبلي عامة أسانيده وبعض ألفاظه المختلفة في كتابه: (شرح سنن الترمذي) انظر: (اختيار الأَوْلى في شرح حديث اختصام الملإ الأعلى) (ص:12/13). 
قال السقاف في تعليقه أو: تضليله على كتاب: (دفع شبه التشبيه) (ص:148): (قلت: هذا حديث موضوع بلا شك ولا ريب ولي فيه رسالة سميتها: (عبارات الحفاظ المنثورة في بيان رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة)، والحديث رواه الترمذي في: (سننه) (5/369) وحسنه مرة، وصححه أخرى، والخطيب البغدادي في: (تاريخه) (8/152)، وابن الجوزي في: (الموضوعات) (1/125)، والطبراني في: (الكبير) (1/317)، وأورده السيوطي في: (اللآلي المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة) (1/31)، وذكره الذهبي في: (سير أعلام النبلاء) (10/113/114) وقال: (وهو بتمامه في تأليف البيهقي، وهو خبر منكر، نسأل الله السلامة في الدين)... وقال الدارقطني كما في: (العلل المتناهية) (1/34) لابن الجوزي: (أصل هذا الحديث، وطرقه مضطربة، قال الدارقطني: كل أسانيده مضطربة، ليس فيها صحيح... قال أبو بكر البيهقي: قد روي من أوجه كلها ضعاف).
ونقل الحافظ ابن حجر في: (النكت الظراف) (4/382) عن محمد بن نصر المروزي في كتاب: (تعظيم قدر الصلاة) أنه قال: (هذا حديث اضطرب الرواة في إسناده، وليس يثبت عند أهل المعرفة).
حقاً السقاف ليس له سقف في الكذب والدجل والضلال والإضلال، وتضعيف الصحيح، وتصحيح الضعيف، انظر هذا الحديث بلفظ طويل صحيح في: (تراجع العلامة الألباني فيما نص عليه تصحيحًا وتضعيفًا) (1/103/رقم:59) جمع وإعداد: أبو الحسن محمد حسن الشيخ، و(صحيح الترغيب والترهيب) (1/290/رقم:408)، ولا تلتفت إلى تضعيف الروافض والصوفية.  
لكنه لا يفيد ما ادعاه الناظم من أن علم اللوح والقلم بعض علوم النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-ففي هذه الدعوى مبالغة ليس عليها دليل. 
وقد أصلحت هذا البيت بقولي:
فإن من جودك في الدنيا وضرتها   ...  وفي كتابك علم اللوح والقلم
والمقصود أن الغلو في المدح مذموم لقوله تعالى: (لا تغلوا في دينكم)، وأيضًا فإن مادح النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-بأمر لم يثبت عنه، يكون كاذباً عليه... وعلى هذا فما يوجد في كتب المولد النبوي، وقصة المعراج من مبالغات وغلو لا أساس لـه من الواقع يجب أن تحرق لئلا يحرق أصحابها وقارئوها في نار جهنم). 
قلت: وفي كتاب: (مولد العروس) المنسوب لابن الجوزي ظلمًا وزورًا المملوء بالضلال والمبالغات الفارغة (ص:19/20): أن (الله قسم نور محمد-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-عشرة أقسام: 
1-فخلق من القسم الأول العرش، 
2-ومن الثاني الكرسي، 
3-ومن الثالث اللوح، 
4-ومن الرابع القلم، 
5-ومن الخامس الشمس، 
6-ومن السادس القمر، 
7-ومن السابع الكواكب، 
8-ومن الثامن نور المؤمنين، 
9-ومن التاسع نور القلب، 
10-ومن العاشر روح محمد-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-). 
ثم ذكر كلامًا طويلًا مكذوبًا لا يساوي فلسًا واحدًا، وفي: (ص:9)، ذكر انتقال نوره من آدم إلى أبيه عبد الله الخ. 
ومثله في الضلال كتاب: (النور الضاوي، في الحكم ومناجاة الشيخ العلاوي) لصوفي محروق يدعى أحمد مصطفى-وهو لا حمد ولا اصطـفاء، ولا دين ولا نقاء-وللتوسع في هذا النور المزعوم يرجى الرجوع إلى كتاب: (خصائص المصطفى-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-، بين الغلو والجفاء) للشيخ الصادق بن محمد ولا سيما في المبحث الثاني: (اختصاص النبي-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-عند الغلاة بأنه مخلوق من نور الله تعالى، وأن الوجود كله مخلوق من نوره-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم).
والبحث يبدأ من (ص:93/ إلى:121). انظر بتأمل ما قاله شيخنا العلامة محمد بوخبزة-حفظه الله تعالى-عن أزلية النور المحمدي في: (نقل النديم وسلوان الكظيم) (ص:201/226) فإنه مهم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا البراء .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بك أبا البراء .


وبك نفعنا الله شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*الكلام علي المصنفات في موضوع الخصائص:*
من خلال تتبع من تكلم عن خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يظهر أن أول من تكلم فيه هو الإمام الشافعي كلامًا منثورًا وسْط مصنفاته المختلفة من أبرزها كتاب الأم([1])، وتبعه أبو العباس بن القاص وأبو بكر البيهقي، لكن أول من صنف فيها تصنيفًا مستقلًا هو ابن دحية الكلبي المتوفى سنة 633 هجريًا مؤلفًا سماه: (نهاية السُّول في خصائص الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم).([2])
وقيل: أن ابن الجوزي المتوفى سنة 597 هجريًا له مؤلف مستقل في الخصائص فلو صحَّ ذلك لكان أول من صنف فيها.([3])
ثم أتبعه العز بن عبد السلام المتوفى سنة 660 هجريًا بكتاب: (بداية السُّول في تفضيل الرسول)، ومغلطاي المتوفى 763 هجريًا في كتابه: (خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وللسبكي المتوفى سنة 771 هجريًا أرجوزة في الخصائص، ولابن الملقن المتوفى 804 هجريًا كتاب: (غاية السُّول في خصائص الرسول)، وللبُلقيني المتوفى سنة 824 هجريًا كتاب: (الإبريز الخالص عن الفضية في إبراز الخصائص)، وللحافظ ابن حجر المتوفى 852 هجريًا كتاب: (الأنوار بخصائص النبي المختار)، ثم صنف تلميذه الخيضري المتوفى سنة 892 هجريًا كتابًا جامعًا سماه: (اللفظ المكرم بخصائص النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم)، إلا أنه يحتاج إلى تهذيب وتنقيح، وللسيوطي المتوفى سنة 911 هجريًا كتابان أولهما: (الخصائص النبوية الكبري)، واختصره في كتاب: (أنموذج اللبيب في خصائص الحبيب)، ولابن طولون المتوفى سنة 953 هجريًا كتاب: (مرشد المحتار بخصائص المختار)، ومن جهود المعاصرين كتاب: (خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الغلو والجفاء)، للصادق بن محمد بن إبراهيم*،* وكتاب: (من معين الخصائص النبوية)، لصالح أحمد الشامي، وكتاب: (كشف الغُمَّة ببيان خصائص الرسول والأمة)، لأبي الحسن المآربي.


([1]) انظر كلام الخيضري في مقدمة كتابه اللفظ المكرم (1/55 – 57).

([2]) انظر مقدمة تحقيق كتاب مرشد المحتار للدكتور بهاء محمد شاهد.

([3]) انظر تقديم الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري لتحقيق كتاب اللفظ المكرم للخيضري.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مناهج المصنفين في: (الخصائص):* 
المتتبع لكتب: (الخصائص) يجد أن منهم من غلب عليه التقسيم الفقهي فقسَّم الخصائص بحسْب أحكامها إلي: 
1ـ واجبات.
2ـ مباحات.
3ـ محظورات.
4ـ كرامات.
 كما فعل ابن الملقن في كتابه: (غاية السُّول).
ومنهم من صنف في: (الخصائص) التفضيلية فقط، كما فعل العز بن عبدالسلام في كتابه: (بداية السُّول).([1])
وأضاف ابن طولون أقسامًا أخرى منها:
فيما اختص به صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذاته في الدنيا.
وفيما اختص به صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذاته في الآخرة.
وفيما اختص به صلى الله عليه وسلم في شرعه وأمته في الدنيا.
وفيما اختص به صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمته في الآخرة.
ومن الملاحظ أن المسيطر على عرض الخصائص المنحى الفقهي وتناول الأحكام، وما ينبغي التنبيه إليه أنَّ كثيرًا منهم لم يميز بين الصحيح والضعيف بل أثبت الخصائص بمجرد الرأي والقياس، وكثيرًا منهم تفرع في عرضه للخصائص تفريعات ليس لها شأن بالخصائص ولكنَّ محلَّها كتب الفقه كما فعل ابن طولون في كتابه: (مرشد المحتار).([2])


([1]) وهذا كتاب نافع حققه وعلق عليه الغماري, واستدرك عليه الشيخ الألباني أشياء من الناحية الحديثية، ولشيخنا عمر الحدوشي شرحًا صوتيًا عليه في نيف وثلاثين مجلسًا.

 ([2]) قال شيخنا عمر الحدوشي: (ولعل ما توطأ عليه كثير من الناس في شأن الخصائص والسيرة والشمائل من ذكر الأحاديث الضعيفة والواهية ولربما والموضوعة والمكذوبة ما اشتهر من أن باب الفضائل والخصائص والسير يتساهل فيه ما لا يتساهل في غيره، وكتابي السيوطي خير دليل على ما قلنا فكان السيوطي في الكتابين حاطب ليل وجارف سيل والباقية معلومة، حتى قال الحافظ العراقي: في ألفية السيرة المسماة: (نظم الدرر الثنية في السيرة الذكية (67) رقم (4 – 5) مع الفتوحات السبحانية للمناوي): 
وليعلمِ الطالبُ أنَّ السّيَـــرَا ... تَجمَعُ ما صحَّ وما قدْ أُنْكرَا
والقصدُ ذكرُ ما أتى أهلُ السّيَرْ ... بهِ وإنْ إسنادُهُ لمْ يُعْتَبَـــرْ
حتى ولو كان إسناد الخصائص غير معتبر لوجود قادح فيه كإن كان فيه نكارة أو اعضال وانقطاع أو أحد رجاله ضعيف أو وضَّاع أو كذاب، أو متهم بذلك أو غير ذلك من القوادح جرين على طريقة أهل هذا الفن والله أعلم.
لقد أمل لي هذه الكلمات شيخنا أثناء قرأة الكتاب عليه عبر السكايب في يوم الاثنين 24 من محرم 1436 هجريًا، والموافق 17 – 11 - 2014

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أمثلة لبعض شطحات الكاتبين في خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يجعل المسلم يسئ إلى رسوله وإلى الدين الذي بلغه أو جاء به، قول بعضهم:
إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له أن يأخذ الطعام والشراب من مالكهما المحتاج إليهما إذا احتاج إليهما وعلى صاحبهما البذل.([1])

وقالوا: إن من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لو رغب في نكاح امرأة فإن كانت خليَّة – أي ليست بزوجة – لزمها الإجابة، وإن كانت متزوجة وجب على زوجها طلاقها لينكحها.([2])


وقالوا: اختص صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه يباح له لعن من شاء من غير سبب يقتضيه.([1])

وفي هذا انتقاص شديد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمحاسن الأخلاق ومكارم الأفعال، (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ) القلم: ٤
لذا يجب التنبيه على عدم القول بالخصيصة بمجرد الرأي والهوى، وإنما بالكتاب والسنة المطهرة.([2])


([1])، وهذا بعيد؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبعث سبابًا ولا لعانًا فهو القائل: (إنما بُعِثت لأتمِّمَ صالحَ الأخلاق)، رواه أحمد ((8952، من حديث أبي هريرة، وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (45)، ومن ذلك ما رواه الترمذي: (3318) من حديث عائشة مرفوعًا، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع: (2351): (إِنَّمَا بَعَثَنِي اللَّهُ مُبَلِّغًا وَلَمْ يَبْعَثْنِي مُتَعَنِّتًا)، وفي لفظ للطبراني: (424): عن كريز بن أسامة، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (2501): (إِنِّي لَمْ أُبْعَثْ لَعَّانًا)، وفي رواية عند مسلم، من حديث أبي هريرة (2599): (إِنِّي لَمْ أُبْعَثْ لَعَّانًا، وَإِنَّمَا بُعِثْتُ رَحْمَةً).
قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر في: (التمهيد) (24/334)، وعنه السيوطي في: (تنوير الحوالك) (3/97): (وهذا حديث مدني صحيح، ويدخل في هذا المعنى الصلاح والخير كله، والدين والفضل والمروءة والإحسان والعدل، فبذلك بعث ليتمّمه-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم).

([2]) انظر مقدمة من معين الخصائص النبوية (20 – 23).

([3]) بداية السُّول في تفضيل الرسول (22).




([1]) ونسبة هذا الفعل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه إساءة لشخصه، فهو كان يعطي عطاء ما لا يخشى الفقر، فكيف يأخذ مال غيره عن غير طيب من صاحبه.

([2]) وهذا الكلام فيه إساءة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث يفترضون له أشياء فيها إنحياش وميل إلى من لا يرى للمرأة رأيًا في الزواج، مع أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الْأَيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بِنَفْسِهَا مِنْ وَلِيِّهَا، وَالْبِكْرُ تُسْتَأْذَنُ فِي نَفْسِهَا، وَإِذْنُهَا صُمَاتُهَا)؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ . رواه مسلم (1421)، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، وقد رفعت إليه امرأة ثيب أمر زواجها غصبًا بدون إذنها فردَّ عليه الصلاة والسلم هذا الزواج ، فعَنْ خَنْسَاءَ بِنْتِ خِذَامٍ الأَنْصَارِيَّة  ِ، أَنَّ أَبَاهَا زَوَّجَهَا وَهْيَ ثَيِّبٌ فَكَرِهَتْ ذَلِكَ، فَأَتَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (فَرَدَّ نِكَاحَهُ) . البخاري (5138).
وخيَّر البكر، فعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: (أَنَّ جَارِيَةً بِكْرًا أَتَتِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَذَكَرَتْ أَنَّ أَبَاهَا زَوَّجَهَا وَهِيَ كَارِهَةٌ فَخَيَّرَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)، أبو داود (2096)، وابن ماجه (1875)، وأحمد (2469)، صححه الألباني.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ومن الملاحظ أيضًا أنهم لم يفرِّقوا بين خصائصه وفضائله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن الواضح أن هناك فرْقًا ظاهرًا بينهما، فالوقوف على ما انفرد به صلى الله عليه وسلم يميز لنا ذلك، أشار إليه من طرف خفي العز بن عبدالسلام قال: (وهذه الخصائصُ تدلُّ على عُلُوّ مَرْتَبتِه على آدَم وغيرهِ، إذ لا معنى للتفضيل إلَّا التخصيص بالمناقبِ والمراتب).([1])
وهذا يعني أن الخصوصية أمر انفرد به، وهذا هو الفرق بين الخصائص والفضائل، فالفضائل قد يشترك معه فيها غيره بخلاف الخصائص.
ومن الملاحظ في اصطلاح الفقهاء وكُتَّاب السيرة أن الخصيصة تطلق على ثلاثة أمور:
- أولها: المسائل التي انفرد بها صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحكم عن المسلمين ، مثل الزيادة عن أربعة زوجات.
- ثانيها: المسائل التي انفرد بها صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحكم عمن سبقه من الأنبياء مثل إباحة الغنائم.
- ثالثها: ما خُصَّ به تشريفًا وتفضيلًا منه سبحانه وتعالى له، مثال عموم رسالته والشفاعة العظمى.([2])


([1]) بداية السُّول في تفضيل الرسول (22).

([2]) انظر مقدمة من معين الخصائص النبوية (11) لصالح بن أحمد الشامي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*تعداد الخصائص:* 
عدَّها القرطبي في تفسيره وحصرها في سبع وثلاثين خاصية وقال: (إن منها المتفق عليه والمختلف فيه).([1])
 وذكرها السيوطي فجعلها خمسًا وستين خاصية.
 وذكرها الرَّملي الشافعي في: (شرح المنهاج) سبع وأربعين خاصية.
 وعدَّها الخيضري ثمان وسبعين خاصية.
 وعدَّها العز بن عبدالسلام أربعين فضيلة.
 وعدَّها ابن الملقن خمسًا ومائة خاصية.
وذكر ابن حجر بعضها، ثم قال: (فينتظم بهذا سبع عشرة خصلة ويمكن أن يوجد أكثر من ذلك لمن أمعن التتبع).([2])
وقد تتبعتها بفضل الله تعالى فصحَّ لنا في هذا البحث من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث وأربعون خصيصة.([3])
دون غيره من الأنبياء في الدنيا اثنتان وعشرون خصيصة.
وله دونهم في الآخرة عشرة.
وله دون آحاد أمته إحدى عشر.
([1]) تفسير القرطبي (14/212).

([2]) فتح الباري (1/ 523).

([3]) والأمر قابل للمزيد والاستدراك والشأن في هذا الصحة وليس الجمع فقط، أفاده أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*وسوف ينتظم بحثنا إن شاء الله في: (الخصائص) في تقسيمها على النحو التالي:* 
أولًا: خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفيها قسمان:([1])
القسم الأول: خصائص اختص بها دون غيره من الأنبياء ، وفيه مبحثان:
الأول: ما اختص به عن غيره من الأنبياء في الدنيا.
الثاني: ما اختص به عن غيره من الأنبياء في الآخرة.
القسم الثاني: خصائص اختص بها دون آحاد أمته.
([1]) الضمير إذا توسط بين المذكر والمؤنث جاز فيه وجهان: التذكير والتأنيث، أفاده شيخنا الحدوشي.

----------


## نرمين الحسينى

بارك الله فيك ايها الشيخ ..
 :Smile:

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك ايها الشيخ ..


وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

القسم الأول: خصائص اختص بها دون غيره من الأنبياء، وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول: ما اختص به عن غيره من الأنبياء في الدنيا:
1 – أن الله أخذ العهد والميثاق على جميع الرسل والأنبياء أن يؤمنوا به ويتبعوه إذا ظهر في عهدهم:
قال تعالى: (وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ) آل عمران: 81
بينت الآية أن الله عز وجل أخذ الميثاق على جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين من لدن آدم عليه السلام إلى عيسى عليه السلام أنه إذا ظهر النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في عهده أن يؤمن به ويتبعه ولا تمنعه نبوته أن يتابع نبينا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكل نبي أخذ العهد والميثاق على أمته أنه لو بعث محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتابعوه ولا يتابعوا نبيهم.
قال ابنُ عباس: (ما بعث الله نبيًا إلاَّ أخذ عليه الميثاق: لئن بُعث محمد وهو حيّ ليؤمنن به ولينصرنَّه، وأمره أن يأخذ الميثاق على أمته: لئن بُعت محمد وهم أحياء ليؤمننَّ به ولينصرنَّه).([1])
وعَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ أَنَّ  النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِعُمَرَ: (وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَانَ حَيًّا، مَا وَسِعَهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَتَّبِعَنِي).([2])
قال ابن كثير: (فالرسول محمد خاتم الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه دائمًا إلى يوم الدين هو الإمام الأعظم الذي لو وجد في أي عصر وجد لكان هو الواجب طاعته المقدم على الأنبياء كلهم، ولهذا كان إمامهم ليلة الإسراء لما اجتمعوا ببيت المقدس).([3])


([1]) تفسير الطبري (3/330 – 331) .

([2]) أحمد (15156)، وابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (6/228)، قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح رجاله موثقون إلا أن مجالدًا ضعيف، وحسنه الألباني في الإرواء بشواهده (6/34).

([3]) تفسير ابن كثير (2/68).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

2 *– أنَّه أولى بالأنبياء:*
فكما أن الله عز وجل أخذ العهد على جميع الأنبياء أن يؤمنوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكذلك أخبرنا الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بهم من غيره،
فقد ادعى كل من اليهود والنصارى أن إبراهيم منهم فنفى الله ذلك وبيَّن أن أولى الناس به هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباعه، (إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ)  آل عمران : ٦٨
 وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (أَنَا أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ).([1])
وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (أَنَا أَوْلَى بِمُوسَى مِنْهُمْ).([2])
قال الطبري: يعني جل ثناؤه بقوله: (إنّ أولى الناس بإبراهيم)، إنّ أحقّ الناس بإبراهيم ونصرته وولايته.
(للذين اتبعوه) يعني: الذين سلكوا طريقَه ومنهاجه، فوحَّدوا الله مخلصين له الدين، وسنُّوا سُنته وشرَعوا شرائعه وكانوا لله حنفاء مسلمين غير مشركين به. (وهذا النبي)([3])يعني: محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم.
(والذين آمنوا) يعني: والذين صدّقوا محمدًا، وبما جاءهم به من عند الله.
(والله ولي المؤمنين) يقول: والله ناصرُ المؤمنين بمحمد، المصدِّقين له في نبوّته وفيما جاءهم به من عنده، على من خالفهم من أهل الملل والأديان.([4])


([1]) البخاري (3443)، ومسلم (2365).

([2]) البخاري (3397).

([3]) الإشارة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يراد بها التعظيم كأنه قال: وهذا النبي العظيم، وهذا معلوم من أساليب العرب.

([4]) تفسير الطبري (6/497) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

3 *– إمامته بالأنبياء في بيت المقدس:*
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي الْحِجْرِ وَقُرَيْشٌ تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ مَسْرَايَ، فَسَأَلَتْنِي عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ لَمْ أُثْبِتْهَا، فَكُرِبْتُ كُرْبَةً مَا كُرِبْتُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ)، قَالَ: ( فَرَفَعَهُ اللهُ لِي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْه، مَا يَسْأَلُونِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا أَنْبَأْتُهُمْ بِهِ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، فَإِذَا([1]) مُوسَى قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ ضَرْبٌ، جَعْدٌ كَأَنَّهُ مِنْ رِجَالِ شَنُوءَةَ، وَإِذَا عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي، أَقْرَبُ النَّاسِ بِهِ شَبَهًا عُرْوَةُ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ، وَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي، أَشْبَهُ النَّاسِ بِهِ صَاحِبُكُمْ - يَعْنِي نَفْسَهُ - فَحَانَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَأَمَمْتُهُمْ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغْتُ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ قَالَ قَائِلٌ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ، هَذَا مَالِكٌ صَاحِبُ النَّارِ، فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ، فَالْتَفَتُّ إِلَيْهِ، فَبَدَأَنِي بِالسَّلَامِ).([2])
قوله: (تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ مَسْرَايَ)، أي: عن سيري إلى بيت المقدس.
قوله: (فَكُرِبْتُ كُرْبَةً مَا كُرِبْتُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ) المعنى حزنًا شديدًا، وفي القاموس: الكرب: الحزن يأخذ بالنفس كالكربة وكربه الغم فهو مكروب.
قوله: (فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ ضَرْبٌ)، أي: نوع وسط من الرجال أو: خفيف اللحم.
قوله: (جَعْدٌ)، بفتح فسكون، وفيه معنيان، أحدهما: جعودة الجسم، وهو اجتماعه، والثاني: جعودة الشعر، والأول أصح.
قوله: (رِجَالِ شَنُوءَةَ) هي قبيلة مشهورة.
قال القاضي عياض، فإن قيل: كيف رأى موسى عليه السلام يصلي، وأمَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الأنبياء في بيت المقدس، ووجدهم على مراتبهم في السماوات؟
 فالجواب: يحتمل أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رآهم وصلى بهم في بيت المقدس، ثم صعدوا إلى السماء، فوجدهم فيها، وأن يكون اجتماعهم وصلاته معهم بعد انصرافه ورجوعه عن سدرة المنتهى.([3])
قال ابن كثير: (والصحيح أنه إنما اجتمع بهم في السماوات، ثم نزل إلى بيت المقدس ثانيًا: وهم معه، وصلى بهم فيه، ثم إنه ركب البُراق وكرَّ راجعًا إلى مكة).([4])([5])
*واختلف العلماء في حقيقة هذه الصلاة:* 
فقيل: إنها الصلاة اللغوية ، يعني الدعاء والذكر.
وقيل: هي الصلاة المعروفة، وهذا أصح؛ لأنّ اللفظ يُحمل على حقيقته الشرعية قبل اللغوية، وإنما نحمله على اللغوية إذا تعذر حمله على الشرعية، ولم يتعذر هنا، فوجب الحمل على الصلاة الشرعية.([6])
وعلى القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالأنبياء قبل الإسراء، *فلقائل أن يقول:** وكيف عَرَف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفة الصلاة؟*
نقول لا إشكال في ذلك؛ لأن الصلاة كانت مفروضة على المسلمين من ابتداء الإسلام؛ ولذلك لما سأل هرقلُ أبا سفيان مَاذَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ ؟
قال: (يَقُولُ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا، وَاتْرُكُوا مَا يَقُولُ آبَاؤُكُمْ، وَيَأْمُرُنَا بِالصَّلَاةِ، وَالزَّكَاةِ، وَالصِّدْقِ، وَالْعَفَافِ، وَالصِّلَةِ).([7])
قال ابن رجب: (وفيه دليل على أن الصلاة شُرعت من ابتداء النبوة، لكن الصلوات الخمس لم تفُرض قبل الإسراء بغير خلاف).([8])
وقال ابن حجر: (فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قَبْل الإسراء يُصلي قطعًا، وكذلك أصحابه).([9])


([1]) إذا في هذه المواضع: فإذا موسى ... وإذا رجل ... وإذا عيسى ... وإذا إبراهيم: للمفاجأة ، ولذا قيل: 
إذا للمضي وإذا للآتي ...  وقد تأتي للمفجآة . أفاده شيخنا الحدوشي.

([2]) مسلم (172).

([3]) مرقاة المفاتيح (9/773 – 775) .

([4]) تفسير ابن كثير (5/31) .

([5])قال أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي في كتابه العقيدة الصحيحة تسهيل وتوضيح(136 – 138): 4-و(إخباره ليلة المعراج بصفة بيت المقدس): 
و(من المعجزات التي تتعلق بالإسراء والمعراج أن قريشًا سألته عن وصف بيت المقدس وعن عدد أبوابه، فجلى الله له بيت المقدس حتى وضعه أمامه فأخبرهم عما يريدون لم يخطئ في حرف واحد. 
يقول رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-: (لما كذبني قريش قمت في الحِجر-حجر إسماعيل-فجلى الله لي بيت المقدس-أي: كشف الحجب بيني وبينه-، فطفقت أخبرهم عن آياته، وأنا أنظر إليه) (رواه البخاري في: (صحيحه) (64-كتاب التفسير، 3-باب قوله: (أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام)، (7/594/رقم:3886-62-كتاب مناقب الأنصار، 41-باب: حديث الإسراء، و9/306/رقم:4710)، ومسلم في: (صحيحه) (كتاب الإيمان، 75-باب: ذكر المسيح ابن مريم والمسيح الدجال، (1/ج/2/227/رقم:170/276/278-مع شرح النووي)،  والترمذي في: (جامعه) (5/91-48-كتاب التفسير، رقم:3144)، والنسائي في: (السنن الكبرى) (6/11282)، في التفسير، وقد طبع التفسير مستقلًا في مجلدين (1/643/644/645-وما بعدها-رقم:302/304/305-وتحفة الأشراف:3151/4530/14965)، وأحمد في: (مسنده) (1/309/رقم:2820-تحقيق: أحمد شاكر)، والطبراني في: (المعجم الكبير) (7/282/رقم:7142)، و(12/167/رقم:12782)، والبزار في: (مسنده) (8/409/رقم:3484)، والهيثمي في: (المجمع) (1/309)، والبيهقي في: (دلائل النبوة) (2/257/إلى:267/رقم:667/إلى:683-باب: الإسراء برسول الله-صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم-من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى وما ظهر فيها). 
وابن كثير في: (تفسيره) (3/16)، وفي: (البداية والنهاية) (3/135)، وعزاه السيوطي في: (الدر المنثور تفسير القرآن بالمأثور) (4/155) لابن أبي شيبة، وابن مردويه، وأبي نعيم في: (الدلائل) (1/143/رقم:156)، والضياء في: (المختارة)، (فضائل بيت المقدس) (1/84)، وابن عساكر عن ابن عباس به، وسنده صحيح....).
وابن شاهين في: (ناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه) (1/178/رقم:185)، والطبري في: (تفسيره) (15/5)،
وقد توسع في تخريجه محقق: (الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح) (2/680/683-حلمي بن محمد الرشيدي)، أو: (2/612/613/رقم:1009/1010/1011-سفر الحوالي) تحت عنوان: (أقوال الناس في صعود المسيح إلى السماء)، و(شبهة من أنكر صعود البدن إلى السماء)، و(الشبهة الأولى: الجسم الثقيل لا يصعد).
ثم ذكرا كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله تعالى-تحت معجزة الإسراء والمعراج، وهذا نصه: (وصعود الآدمي ببدنه إلى السماء قد ثبت في أمر المسيح عيسى ابن مريم-عليه السلام-فإنه صعد إلى السماء، وسوف ينزل إلى الأرض وهذا مما يوافق النصارى عليه المسلمين، فإنهم يقولون: إن المسيح صعد إلى السماء ببدنه وروحه كما يقوله المسلمون، ويقولون: إنه سوف ينزل إلى الأرض أيضاً، كما يقوله المسلمون، وكما أخبر به النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-في الأحاديث الصحيحة، لكن كثيراً من النصارى يقولون: إنه صعد بعد أن صلب، وأنه قام من القبر، وكثير من اليهود يقولون: إنه صلب ولم يصعد، ولم يقم من قبره. 
وأما المسلمون وكثير من النصارى فيقولون: إنه لم يصلب، ولكن صعد إلى السماء بلا صلب، والمسلمون، ومن وافقهم من النصارى يقولون: إنه ينزل إلى الأرض قبل القيامة، وأن نزوله من أشراط الساعة كما دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة. 
وكثير من النصارى يقولون: إن نزوله هو يوم القيامة، وإنه هو الله الذي يحاسب الخلق، وكذلك إدريس صعد إلى السماء ببدنه، وكذلك عند أهل الكتاب أن إلياس صعد إلى السماء ببدنه.
ومن أنكر صعود بدن إلى السماء من المتفلسفة فعمدته شيئان:
أحدهما: أن الجسم الثقيل لا يصعد، وهذا في غاية الضعف، فإن صعود الأجسام الثقيلة إلى الهواء مما تواترت به الأخبار في أمور متعددة، مثل: عرش بلقيس الذي حمل من اليمن إلى الشام في لحظة، لما قال سليمان: (قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ (39) قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرًّا عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ (40) قَالَ نَكِّرُوا لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنْظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ) النمل : 38  - ٤١.
ومثل: حمل الريح لسليمان-عليه السلام-وعسكره لما كان يحمل البساط في الهواء، وهو جالس عليه بأصحابه، ومثل: حمل قرى قوم لوط، ثم إلقائها في الهواء، ومثل: المسرى إلى بيت المقدس الذي ظهر صدق الرسول بخبره.
ورجال كثير في زماننا، وغير زماننا يُحمَلون من مكان إلى مكان في الهواء، وهذا مما تواتر عندنا، وعند من يعرف ذلك. 
وأيضًا فمعلوم أن النار والهواء الخفيف تحرك حركة قسرية فيهبط، والتراب والماء الثقيلان يحركان حركة قسرية فيصعد، وهذا مما جرت به العادة). انتهى.


([6]) اعلم أن الأصوليين قسَّموا اللفظ الحقيقى إلى أقسام ثلاثة: الحقيقة اللغوية والحقيقة الشرعية والحقيقة العرفية، وقد أشرت إلى هذا في منظومتي المسماة: (شذرات في نظم كتاب الورقات) تحت باب الحقيقة والمجاز وأقسامهما:
 حَقِيقَةٌ فِي وَضْعِهَا الْمُسْتَعْمـــ  ـلُ ... مَا قَدْ بَقِي عِنْدَ الأَدِيبِ الأَمْثَلُ
أوْ: مَا بِهِ قَدْ أُكْمِلَ اسْتِعْمَــــال  ُ ... فِيمَا اصْطُلِحْ عَلَيْهِ، نِعْمَ الْحَالُ
أَمَّا الْمَجَازُ مَا بِهِ تَجَـــوَّزُوا ... عَنْ مَوْضِعِهْ، ذَاكَ الْكَــــلاَمُ
الْمُعْجِزُ أقسامها شرعية مَرْضِيهْ  ...   ولغوية وزد عُرْفــــــيهْ
كَمَا تَرَى الْمَجَاز بِالزِّيــــادَ  هْ ... أَوْ: نَقْصِ، أوْ: نَقْلٍ، فَخُذْ إِفَادَهْ
أَوِ اسْتِعَارَةٍ تُحَلِّي الْكِلْمَا ... فَيَنْبَرِي لِلْفُصَحَاءِ مُفْحِمـــَا
مِثَالُ أَوَّلٍ تَنَبَّهْ (لَيْـــسَ ... كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ) وُهِبْتَ حَدْسَـا
مِثَالُ ثَانٍ فِي سُؤَالِ الْقَرْيَـهْ ... عَزِّزْ بِهَا فِي الاِسْتِدْلاَلِ الْحُجَّهْ
مِثَالُ ثَالِثٍ  بَلَى، كَالْغَائِطِ ... فِيمَا مِنَ الْمَرْءِ أَتَى لاَتَغْلَــطِ
وَرَابِعٌ مِثَالُهُ: (جِــدَاراً ...  يُرِيدُ أنْ يَنْقَضَّ) أو: يَنْهَــارَا
إذا علمنا هذا فلا يصار إلى الحقيقة اللغوية أو العرفية لغير سبب بل يحمل الكلام على الحقائق الشرعية. أفاده الحدوشي.

([7]) البخاري (7).

([8]) فتح الباري لابن رجب (2/103).

([9]) فتح الباري (8/671).

----------


## أم يعقوب

فداءً لكَ أبي وأمي ونفسي وكلَّ العالمينَ يا رسولَ اللهِ.
اللهُ المستعانُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> فداءً لكَ أبي وأمي ونفسي وكلَّ العالمينَ يا رسولَ اللهِ.
> اللهُ المستعانُ


آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بعلمكم، واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه

----------


## أم أروى المكية

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بعلمكم، واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه


آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> صلى الله عليه وسلم


آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

4 *– أن الله غفر له ما تقدم من ذبيه وما تأخر:*
قال تعالى: (إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا (1) لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ وَيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا) الفتح : 1 – 2   
ولم ينقل أنه أخبر أحدًا من الأنبياء بمثل ذلك، بل الظاهر أنه لم يخبرهم؛ لأن كل واحد منهم إذا طُلبَتْ منهم الشفاعة في الموقف ذكر خطيئته التي أصابها وقال: (نفسي نفسي)، ولو علم كل واحد منهم بغفران خطيئته لم يُوْجل منها في ذلك المقام، وإذا استشفعت الخلائق بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك المقام قال: (أنا لها).
قال العز بن عبدالسلام: (من خصائصه أنه أخبره الله بالمغفرة ولم ينقل أنه أخبر أحدًا من الأنبياء بذلك (أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ (1) وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ (2) الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ (3) وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ (4) الشرح : ١ – 4
 وفي حديث الشفاعة الطويل أن الناس يذهبون إلى الأنبياء فيذكر كلٌ منهم ذنبه حتى يجيء الدور على عيسى عليه السلام فيقول: (إِنَّ رَبِّي قَدْ غَضِبَ اليَوْمَ غَضَبًا لَمْ يَغْضَبْ قَبْلَهُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ، وَلَنْ يَغْضَبَ بَعْدَهُ مِثْلَهُ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ ذَنْبًا، نَفْسِي نَفْسِي نَفْسِي اذْهَبُوا إِلَى غَيْرِي اذْهَبُوا إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ، فَيَأْتُونَ مُحَمَّدًا فَيَقُولُونَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَنْتَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَخَاتِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَقَدْ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَكَ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ، اشْفَعْ لَنَا إِلَى رَبِّكَ أَلاَ تَرَى إِلَى مَا نَحْنُ فِيهِ، فَأَنْطَلِقُ فَآتِي تَحْتَ العَرْشِ ....).([1])([2])
 وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا: أَنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُومُ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ حَتَّى تَتَفَطَّرَ قَدَمَاهُ، فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: لِمَ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَقَدْ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَكَ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ؟ قَالَ: (أَفَلاَ أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَكُونَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا فَلَمَّا كَثُرَ لَحْمُهُ صَلَّى جَالِسًا، فَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرْكَعَ قَامَ فَقَرَأَ ثُمَّ رَكَعَ).([3])
قال الشوكاني: واختلف في معنى قوله: (ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر):
فقيل: ما تقدم من ذنبك قبل الرسالة، وما تأخر بعدها، قاله مجاهد، وسفيان الثوري، وابن جرير، والواحدي، وغيرهم.
وقال عطاء: ما تقدم من ذنبك: يعني ذنب أبويك آدم وحواء، وما تأخر من ذنوب أمتك، وما أبعد هذا عن معنى القرآن.
وقيل: ما تقدم من ذنب أبيك إبراهيم، وما تأخر من ذنوب النبيين من بعده، وهذا كالذي قبله.
وقيل: ما تقدم من ذنب يوم بدر، وما تأخر من ذنب يوم حنين، وهذا كالقولين الأولين في البعد.
وقيل: لو كان ذنب قديم أو حديث لغفرناه لك، وقيل غير ذلك مما لا وجه له، والأول أولى – أي ما تقدم من ذنبك قبل الرسالة، وما تأخر بعدها -.  
ويكون المراد بالذنب بعد الرسالة ترك ما هو الأولى، وسمي ذنبًا في حقه لجلالة قدره، وإن لم يكن ذنبًا في حق غيره*.([4])(*[5]*)*


([1]) جزء من حديث الشفاعة عند البخاري (4712)، ومسلم (194)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

([2]) قال أبو الفضل الحدوشي (وهذا أيضًا خصيصة من خصائصه أعني الشفاعة العظمى والكبرى، وفيه أيضًا خصيصة أخرى أنه يشفع لجميع الخلائق حتى للكافر، حتى ينطلق به إلى النار ولا يبقى في الموقف، وفيه أيضًا خصيصة أخرى، أنه شفع حتى في الرسل والأبياء).

([3]) البخاري (4837).

([4]) فتح القدير (5/ 64).

([5]) تنبيه: هذا من باب قول أبي سعيد الخزاز: (حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين)، وليس هذا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما نص على ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في حديث القصاص: (84 – 85 رقم 58)، وأورده ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية: (11/ 58)، والشوكاني في الفوائد: (250)، والسخاوي في المقاصد: (188)، انظره: (في الأسرار (186)، وتذكرة الموضوعات: (188)، وكشف الخفاء: (1/ 357)، وغيرها كثير. أفاده الحدوشي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> []
> ([2]) قال أبو الفضل الحدوشي (وهذا أيضًا خصيصة من خصائصه أعني الشفاعة العظمى والكبرى، وفيه أيضًا خصيصة أخرى أنه يشفع لجميع الخلائق حتى للكافر، حتى ينطلق به إلى النار ولا يبقى في الموقف، وفيه أيضًا خصيصة أخرى، أنه شفع حتى في الرسل والأبياء).


*بارك الله فيكم،، ما دليل أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يشفع للكافر حتى ينطلق به إلى النار؟

ففي حديث الشفاعة: ( ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ، وَاشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ فَأَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي، فَأَقُولُ: أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ)
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيكم،، ما دليل أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يشفع للكافر حتى ينطلق به إلى النار؟
> 
> ففي حديث الشفاعة: ( ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ، وَاشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ فَأَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي، فَأَقُولُ: أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ)
> *



وفيكم بارك الله، شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم في بدء الحساب عامة لجميع من في أرض المحشر من مسلم وكافر، *والأحاديث الدالة على هذه الشفاعة كثيرة في الصحيحين وغيرهما و منها ما رواه البخاري في صحيحه ( 1748 ) عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: (إن الناس يصيرون يوم القيامة جُثاً،* *كل أمة تتبع نبيها،** يقولون: يا فلان اشفع،* *حتى تنتهي الشفاعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فذلك يوم يبعثه الله المقام المحمود).*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> 
> ففي حديث الشفاعة: ( ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ، وَاشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ فَأَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي، فَأَقُولُ: أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ، أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ)
> *


ما ذكر في الحديث هي إحدى شفاعات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة. 
 للمزيد ينظر: https://islamqa.info/ar/26259

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بكم ،، ولكن الرابط لا يفتح

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم ،، ولكن الرابط لا يفتح


وفيكم بارك الله، ممكن ننسخ الرابط ونبحث من خلاله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> نفع الله بكم ،، ولكن الرابط لا يفتح


نفع الله بكم .
هذا الموجود في الرابط :

أنواع الشفاعة
أسمع من يقول بأن الشفاعة ملك لله وحده لا تطلب إلا منه ، وآخرين يقولون إن الله أعطى الشفاعة لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولأوليائه الصالحين فيصح أن نطلبها منهم ، فما هو الصواب من ذلك مع ذكر ما تستند إليه من الأدلة الشرعية ؟.

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد :
فالشفاعة هي التوسط للغير في جلب المنفعة أو دفع المضرة.

وهي قسمان :

القسم الأول : الشفاعة التي تكون في الآخرة ـ يوم القيامة ـ 

القسم الثاني : الشفاعة التي تكون في أمور الدنيا .

فأما الشفاعة التي تكون في الآخرة فهي نوعان :

النوع الأول: الشفاعة الخاصة، وهي التي تكون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة لا يشاركه فيها غيره من الخلق وهي أقسام :

أولها: الشفاعة العظمى ـ وهي من المقام المحمود الذي وعده الله إياه ، في قوله تعالى: " وَمِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا(79) " سورة الإسراء . وحقيقة هذه الشفاعة هي أن يشفع لجميع الخلق حين يؤخر الله الحساب فيطول بهم الانتظار في أرض المحشر يوم القيامة فيبلغ بهم من الغم والكرب ما لا يطيقون ، فيقولون: من يشفع لنا إلى ربنا حتى يفصل بين العباد، يتمنون التحول من هذا المكان ، فيأتي الناس إلى الأنبياء فيقول كل واحد منهم : لست لها، حتى إذا أتوا إلى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول: "أنا لها، أنا لها". فيشفع لهم في فصل القضاء ، فهذه الشفاعة العظمى، وهي من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

والأحاديث الدالة على هذه الشفاعة كثيرة في الصحيحين وغيرهما و منها ما رواه البخاري في صحيحه ( 1748 ) عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: "إن الناس يصيرون يوم القيامة جُثاً، كل أمة تتبع نبيها، يقولون: يا فلان اشفع، حتى تنتهي الشفاعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فذلك يوم يبعثه الله المقام المحمود".

ثانيها : الشفاعة لأهل الجنة لدخول الجنة:

عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:( آتي باب الجنة يوم القيامة فأستفتح فيقول الخازن: من أنت؟ فأقول: محمد، فيقول: بك أمرت لا أفتح لأحد قبلك " رواه مسلم (333 ) .

وفي رواية له( 332 )" أنا أول شفيع في الجنة ".

ثالثها : شفاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمه أبي طالب:

فعن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب فقال: "لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة، فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه" رواه البخاري ( 1408 )  ومسلم(360  )

رابعها : شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم في دخول أناس من أمته الجنة بغير حساب :

وهذا النوع ذكره بعض العلماء واستدل له بحديث أبي هريرة الطويل في الشفاعة وفيه : "ثُمَّ يُقَالُ يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ وَاشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ فَأَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي فَأَقُولُ أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ أُمَّتِي يَا رَبِّ فَيُقَالُ يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَدْخِلْ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ مَنْ لا حِسَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ الْبَابِ الْأَيْمَنِ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ وَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ النَّاسِ فِيمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْأَبْوَابِ " رواه البخاري ( 4343 ) ومسلم ( 287 ) .

النوع الثاني: الشفاعة العامة، وهي تكون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويشاركه فيها من شاء الله من الملائكة والنبيين والصالحين  وهي أقسام:

أولاها: الشفاعة لأناس قد دخلوا النار في أن يخرجوا منها . والأدلة على هذا القسم كثيرة جدا منها :

ما جاء في صحيح مسلم( 269 ) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: " فوالذي نفسي بيده ما منكم من أحد بأشد مناشدة لله في استقصاء الحق من المؤمنين لله يوم القيامة لإخوانهم الذين في النار، يقولون: ربنا كانوا يصومون معنا ويصلون ويحجون. فيقال لهم: أخرجوا من عرفتم، فتحرم صورهم على النار فيخرجون خلقا كثيرا... فيقول الله عز وجل: شفعت الملائكة وشفع النبيون وشفع المؤمنون ولم يبق إلا أرحم الراحمين، فيقبض قبضة من النار فيخرج منها قوما لم يعملوا خيرا قط" . 

ثانيها: الشفاعة لأناس قد استحقوا النار في أن لا يدخلوها، وهذه قد يستدل لـها بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من مسلم يموت فيقوم على جنازته أربعون رجلا لا يشركون بالله شيئا إلا شفعهم الله فيه) أخرجه مسلم ( 1577 ) فإن هذه شفاعة قبل أن يدخل النار، فيشفعهم الله في ذلك.

ثالثها:  الشفاعة لأناس من أهل الإيمان قد استحقوا الجنة أن يزدادوا رفعة ودرجات في الجنة ،ومثال ذلك ما رواه مسلم رحمه الله (1528) عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دعــا لأبي سلمة فقال: " اللّهمّ اغفر لأبي سلمة وارفع درجته في المهديّين، واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين واغفر  لنا وله يا ربّ العالمين، وافسح له في قبره، ونوّر له فيه"".

شروط هذه الشفاعة :

دلت الأدلة على أن الشفاعة في الآخرة لا تقع إلا بشروط هي :

1) رضا الله عن المشفوع له، لقول تعالى: (ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى) الأنبياء/ 28 . وهذا يستلزم أن يكون المشفوع له من أهل التوحيد لأن الله لا يرضى عن المشركين. وفي صحيح البخاري ( 97 ) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ قَالَ قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَنْ أَسْعَدُ النَّاسِ بِشَفَاعَتِكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ ظَنَنْتُ يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ أَنْ لا يَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَحَدٌ أَوَّلُ مِنْكَ لِمَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ حِرْصِكَ عَلَى الْحَدِيثِ أَسْعَدُ النَّاسِ بِشَفَاعَتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ قَالَ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ خَالِصًا مِنْ قَلْبِهِ أَوْ نَفْسِه "

2) إذن الله للشافع أن يشفع لقوله تعالى : ( من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه ) البقرة/255 .

3) رضا الله عن الشافع، لقوله تعالى: (إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى) النجم/26.

كما بَيَّن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اللعانين لا يكونون شفعاء يوم القيامة كما روى مسلم في صحيحه ( 4703 ) عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: " إِنَّ اللَّعَّانِينَ لا يَكُونُونَ شُهَدَاءَ وَلا شُفَعَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة "ِ.

القسم الثاني: الشفاعة المتعلقة بالدنيا ، وهي على نوعين:

الأول:ما يكون في مقدور العبد واستطاعته القيام به ؛ فهذه جائزة بشرطين :

1) أن تكون في شيء مباح، فلا تصح الشفاعة في شيء يترتب عليه ضياع حقوق الخلق أو ظلمهم ، كما لا تصح الشفاعة في تحصيل أمر محرم. كمن يشفع لأناس قد وجب عليهم الحد أن لا يقام عليهم، قال تعالى: ( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان) المائده/2 .

وفي الحديث عن عائشة رضي الله عنها " أَنَّ قُرَيْشًا أَهَمَّهُمْ شَأْنُ الْمَرْأَةِ الْمَخْزُومِيَّ  ةِ الَّتِي سَرَقَتْ فَقَالُوا مَنْ يُكَلِّمُ فِيهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالُوا وَمَنْ يَجْتَرِئُ عَلَيْهِ إِلا أُسَامَةُ حِبُّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَكَلَّمَهُ أُسَامَةُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَشْفَعُ فِي حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ قَامَ فَاخْتَطَبَ فَقَالَ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا أَهْلَكَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا إِذَا سَرَقَ فِيهِمْ الشَّرِيفُ تَرَكُوهُ وَإِذَا سَرَقَ فِيهِمْ الضَّعِيفُ أَقَامُوا عَلَيْهِ الْحَدَّ وَايْمُ اللَّهِ لَوْ أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ سَرَقَتْ لَقَطَعْتُ يَدَهَا " رواه البخاري ( 3261 ) ومسلم ( 3196).

وفي صحيح البخاري (5568) ومسلم (4761 ) عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى رضي الله عنه قَالَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَتَاهُ طَالِبُ حَاجَةٍ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى جُلَسَائِهِ فَقَالَ" اشْفَعُوا فَلْتُؤْجَرُوا وَلْيَقْضِ اللَّهُ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّهِ مَا أَحَب "َّ.

2) أن لا يعتمد بقلبه في تحقيق المطلوب ودفع المكروه إلا على الله وحده ،وأن يعلم أن هذا الشافع لا يعدو كونه سببا أَذِنَ الله به، وأن النفع والضر بيد الله وحده ، وهذا المعنى واضح جدا في كتاب الله وفي سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فإذا تخلف أحد هذين الشرطين صارت الشفاعة ممنوعة منهيا عنها .

الثاني : ما لا يكون في مقدور العبد ، وطاقته ووسعه كطلب الشفاعة من الأموات وأصحاب القبور ، أو من الحي الغائب معتقدا أن بمقدوره أن يسمع وأن يحقق له طلبه فهذه هي الشفاعة الشركية التي تواردت الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية بنفيها وإبطالها لما فـي ذلك مـن وصفهم بصفات الخالق عز وجل ، لأن من صفاته عز وجل أنه هو الحي الذي لا يموت .

وشبهة هؤلاء أنهم يقولون: إن الأولياء وإن السادة يشفعون لأقاربهم، ولمن دعاهم، ولمن والاهم، ولمن أحبهم، ولأجل ذلك يطلبون منهم الشفاعة، وهذا بعينه هو ما حكاه الله عن المشركين الأولين حين قالوا: (هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله) يونس/18 ، يعنون معبوداتهم من الملائكة، ومن الصالحين، وغيرهم ، وأنها تشفع لهم عند الله . وكذلك المشركون المعاصرون الآن ؛ يقولون: إن الأولياء يشفعون لنا، وإننا لا نجرؤ أن نطلب من الله بل نطلب منهم وهم يطلبون من الله، ويقولون: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسائر الأنبياء والصالحين أعطاهم الله الشفاعة، ونحن ندعوهم ونقول: اشفعوا لنا كما أعطاكم الله الشفاعة. ويضربون مثلاً بملوك الدنيا فيقولون: إن ملوك الدنيا لا يوصل إليهم إلا بالشفاعة إذا أردت حاجة فإنك تتوسل بأوليائهم ومقربيهم من وزير وبواب وخادم وولد ونحوهم يشفعون لك حتى يقضي ذلك الملك حاجتك، فهكذا نحن مع الله تعالى نتوسل ونستشفع بأوليائه و بالسادة المقربين عنده، فوقعوا بهذا في شرك السابقين ، وقاسوا الخالق بالمخلوق.

والله تعالى ذكر عن الرجل المؤمن في سورة يس قوله: (أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئاً)(يس:23)، وذكر الله تعالى أن الكفار اعترفوا على أنفسهم بقولهم: (قالوا لم نك من المصلين * ولم نك نطعم المسكين * وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين * وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين * حتى أتانا اليقين * فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين) المدثر/43-48 .

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن أعطي الشفاعة يوم القيامة ، إلا أنه لن يتمكن منها إلا بعد إذن الله تعالى ، ورضاه عن المشفوع له.

ولهذا لم يدع صلى عليه وسلم أمته لطلب الشفاعة منه في الدنيا ، ولا نقل ذلك عنه أحد من أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولو كان خيرا ، لبلَّغه لأمته ، ودعاهم إليه ، ولسارع إلى تطبيقه أصحابه الحريصون على الخير ، فعُلم أن طلب الشفاعة منه الآن منكر عظيم ؛ لما فيه من دعاء غير الله ، والإتيان بسبب يمنع الشفاعة ، فإن الشفاعة لا تكون إلا لمن أخلص التوحيد لله .

وأهل الموقف إنما يطلبون من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشفع لهم في فصل القضاء ، لحضوره معهم ، واستطاعته أن يتوجه إلى ربه بالسؤال ، فهو من باب طلب الدعاء من الحي الحاضر فيما يقدر عليه.

ولهذا لم يرد أن أحدا من أهل الموقف سيطلب منه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشفع له في مغفرة ذنبه .

وهؤلاء الذين يطلبون منه الشفاعة الآن ، بناء على جواز طلبها في الآخرة ، لو ساغ لهم ما يدّعون ، للزمهم الاقتصار على قولهم : يا رسول الله اشفع لنا في فصل القضاء !! ولكن واقع هؤلاء غير ذلك ، فهم لا يقتصرون على طلب الشفاعة ، وإنما يسألون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -وغيره - تفريج الكربات ، وإنزال الرحمات ، ويفزعون إليه  في الملمات ، ويطلبونه في البر والبحر ، والشدة والرخاء ، معرضين عن قول الله ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض أءله مع الله ) النمل/62 .

ومن خلال ما سبق يتضح لكل منصف أن الشفاعة المثبتة هي الشفاعة المتعلقة بإذن الله ورضاه ،لأن الشفاعة كلها ملك له . و يدخل في ذلك ما أذن الله به من طلب الشفاعة في أمور الدنيا من المخلوق الحي القادر على ذلك ، و ينتبه هنا إلى أن هذا النوع إنما جاز لأن الله أذن به ، وذلك لأنه ليس فيه تعلقٌ قلبيٌ بالمخلوق وإنما غاية الأمر أنه سبب كسائر الأسباب التي أذن الشرع باستخدامها . وأن الشفاعة المنفية هي التي تطلب من غير الله فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله ، لأن غير الله لا يملك الشفاعة و لا يستطيعها حتى يأذن الله له بها ، ويرضى . فمن طلبها من غيره فقد تعدى على مقام الله ، وظلم نفسه ، وعرضها للحرمان من شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة ، نسأل الله العافية والسلامة ، ونسأله أن يُشفِّع فينا نبيه محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم .. آمين .

للاستزادة ينظر كتاب ( الشفاعة عند  أهل السنة والجماعة للشيخ / ناصر الجديع .) ، والقول المفيد للشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين ( 1 / 423 ) ، أعلام السنة المنشورة ( 144 ).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم .
> هذا الموجود في الرابط :


شكر الله لك شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

5*- عموم رسالته للناس كافة:*
كان الأنبياء والرسل السابقون عليهم الصلاة والسلام يرسلون إلي أقوامهم خاصة قال تعالى: (إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرْ قَوْمَكَ)  نوح: ١
و قال تعالى: (وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا) هود: ٥٠
 و قال تعالى: (وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا) الأعراف: ٧٣
وأما نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرسالته عامة لجميع الناس عربهم وعجمهم وإنسهم وجنّهم، وهذا من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ففي حديث جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (أُعْطِيتُ خَمْسًا لَمْ يُعْطَهُنَّ أَحَدٌ قَبْلِي) -وفيه-: (وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ يُبْعَثُ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ خَاصَّةً وَبُعِثْتُ إِلَى النَّاسِ عَامَّةً).([1])
قال ابن الملقن رحمه الله: (ومن خصائصه أن الله تعالى أرسل كل نبي إلى قومه خاصة، وأرسل نبينا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم إلي الجن والأنس، ولكل نبي من الأنبياء ثواب تبليغه إلي أمته).([2])
ولنبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم ثواب التبليغ إلي كل من أرسل إليه تارة لمباشرة البلاغ وتارة بالنسبة إليه ولذلك مَنَّ عليه (وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَبَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ نَذِيرًا) الفرقان: ٥١
ووجه المنَّة: أنه لو بُعث في كل قرية نذيرًا لما حصل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أجر إنذاره لأهل قريته وقد جاءت الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية تشير إلى هذه الخصوصية قال تعالى: ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ) سبأ : ٢٨

([1]) البخاري (335) ، ومسلم (521).

([2]) غاية السُّول في خصائص الرسول (64).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

6 *– عموم رسالته للثقلَيْن (الإنس والجن):*
كان الأنبياءُ من قبله-صَلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسَلَّمَ- يُرسَلُ كلُّ نبيٍّ إلى قومِهِ خاصَّة، وأُرسِلَ رسولُنا مُحمَّد -عليهِ الصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ- إلى الثَّقلينِ (الجنِّ والإنس)، وهذه من خصائصِهِ التي اختصَّه اللهُ -عَزَّ وجَلَّ- بها قالَ اللهُ تعالى-لنبينا مُحمَّدٍ- عليهِ الصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ: (قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ) الأعراف : ١٥٨
وقال تعالى: (تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا) الفرقان : ١
 قال القرطبي: (والمراد بالعالمين هنا الإِنس والجن؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كان رسولًا إليهما ونذيرًا لهما وأنه خاتم الأنبياء، ولم يكن غيره عامّ الرسالة إلا نوحًا، فإنه عمَّ برسالته جميع الإِنس بعد الطوفان؛ لأنه بدأ به الخلق، واختلف في عموم رسالته قبل الطوفان على قولين: 
أحدهما: عامة لعموم العقاب بالطوفان على مخالفته في الرسالة.
 الثاني: خاصة بقومه؛ لأنه ما تجاوزهم بدعائه).([1])
 قلت: كما في قوله تعالى: (وَقَالَ نُوحٌ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا) نوح: 26 - 27

([1]) الجامع لأحكام القرآن (2/13) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

7 *– خاتم النبيين والمرسلين:*
قد أخبر الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السنة المتواترة عنه أنه لا نبي بعده ليعلم العباد أن كل من ادعى هذا المقام بعده فهو كذاب أفاك دجال، قال تعالى: (مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا)  الأحزاب : ٤٠
 ففي حديث عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (فُضِّلْتُ عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ بِسِتٍّ: أُعْطِيتُ جَوَامِعَ الْكَلِمِ، وَنُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ، وَأُحِلَّتْ لِيَ الْغَنَائِمُ، وَجُعِلَتْ لِيَ الْأَرْضُ طَهُورًا وَمَسْجِدًا، وَأُرْسِلْتُ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ كَافَّةً، وَخُتِمَ بِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ).([1])
وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: (إِنَّ مَثَلِي وَمَثَلَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مِنْ قَبْلِي، كَمَثَلِ رَجُلٍ بَنَى بَيْتًا فَأَحْسَنَهُ وَأَجْمَلَهُ، إِلَّا مَوْضِعَ لَبِنَةٍ مِنْ زَاوِيَةٍ ، فَجَعَلَ النَّاسُ يَطُوفُونَ بِهِ، وَيَعْجَبُونَ لَهُ، وَيَقُولُونَ هَلَّا وُضِعَتْ هَذِهِ اللَّبِنَةُ؟ قَالَ: فَأَنَا اللَّبِنَةُ وَأَنَا خَاتِمُ النَّبِيِّينَ) .([2])
وعَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (إِنَّ لِي أَسْمَاءً، أَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ، وَأَنَا أَحْمَد ُ وَأَنَا الْمَاحِي الَّذِي يَمْحُو اللهُ بِيَ الْكُفْرَ، وَأَنَا الْحَاشِرُ الَّذِي يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ عَلَى قَدَمَيَّ، وَأَنَا الْعَاقِبُ الَّذِي لَيْسَ بَعْدَهُ أَحَدٌ، وَقَدْ سَمَّاهُ اللهُ رَءُوفًا رَحِيمًا).([3])
وهذه المسألة من قواعد دين الإسلام، قال ابن الملقن: (وَلَا يُعَارضهُ مَا ورد من نزُول عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام آخر الزَّمَان فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بشريعة ناسخة بل مقررًا لَهَا عَاملًا بهَا).([4])
ولهذه النصوص أجمعت الأمة سلفًا وخلفًا على هذه العقيدة، كما أجمعت على تكفير من ادعى النبوة بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم ووجوب قتل مدعيها إن أصر على ذلك، قال الألوسي: (وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم النبيين مما نطق به الكتاب، وصدعت به السنة، وأجمعت عليه الأمة، فيكفر مدعي خلافه ويقتل إن أصر).([5])
وقال ابن كثير: (وقد أخبر الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السنة المتواترة عنه أنه لا نبي بعده، ليعلموا أن كل من ادعى هذا المقام بعده فهو كذاب أفاك دجال ضال مضل).([6])
فهذه النصوص تؤكد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خُتِمَ به النبيون لا  كما يزعم الشيعة أن خاتم النبيين، أي: أنه زينتهم كالخاتم الذي يكون زينة في الإصبع، وأن النبوة لم تُختم بعدُ، ويكذب هؤلاء ما ورد من نصوص كما تقدم، وما ثبت عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا: (وَإِنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ فِي أُمَّتِي كَذَّابُونَ ثَلَاثُونَ، كُلُّهُمْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ، وَأَنَا خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ لَا نَبِيَّ بَعْدِي).([7])




([1]) البخاري (7013) ، ومسلم (523) واللفظ له.

([2]) البخاري (3535).

([3]) مسلم (2354).

([4]) غاية السُّول (256).

([5]) تفسير الألوسي المسمى بروح المعاني (22/ 41).

([6]) تفسير ابن كثير (2/ 100).

([7]) أبو داود (4252)، والترمذي (2219)، وقال هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وصححه الألباني .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*8 – بقاء معجزته (القرآن) ليوم الدين:([1])*
قال تعالى: (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ) الحجر: ٩
قال تعالى: (وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ (41) لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ) فصلت: ٤٢
قال قتادة وثابت البناني: (حفظه الله تعالى من أن تزيد الشياطين فيه باطلًا أو: أن تنقص منه حقًا).([2])
وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ نَبِيٌّ إِلَّا أُعْطِيَ مَا مِثْلهُ آمَنَ عَلَيْهِ البَشَرُ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الَّذِي أُوتِيتُ وَحْيًا أَوْحَاهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيَّ، فَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ أَكْثَرَهُمْ تَابِعًا يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ).([3])([4])
فالقرآن معجزته العظمى التي اختص بها دون غيره فهو الحجة المستمرة الدائمة القائمة في زمانه وبعده إلى يوم القيامة، كتاب خالد لا ينضب معينه، ولا تنقضي عجائبه ولا تنتهي فوائده محفوظ بحفظ الله من التغيير والتبديل والتحريف.
قال ابنُ حَجَرٍ: (المراد أنه المعجزة العظمى التي اختص بها دون غيره؛ لأن كل نبي أعطى معجزة خاصة به لم يعطها بعينها غيره تحدي بها قومه، وكانت معجزة كل نبي تقع مناسبة لحال قومه، كما كان السحر فاشيًا عند فرعون فجاءه موسى بالعصا على صورة ما يصنع السحرة لكنها تلقفت ما صنعوا ولم يقع ذلك بعينه لغيره، وكذلك إحياء عيسى الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص لكون الأطباء والحكماء كانوا في ذلك الزمان في غاية الظهور فأتاهم من جنس عملهم بمالم تصل قدرتهم إليه؛ ولهذا لما كان العرب الذين بعث فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الغاية من البلاغة جاءهم بالقرآن الذي تحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة مثله، فلم يقدروا على ذلك).([5])
لذا فالقرآن أخص معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال الماوردي: (والقرآن أوّلُ مُعْجزٍ دعا به مُحمَّدٌ-صَلَّى اللهُ عليهِ فصدعَ فيه برسالتِهِ، وخُصَّ بإعجازِهِ من جميعِ رُسُلِه).([6])
ومن جملة حفظ الله لكتابه سهولة حفظه في الصدور([7]) وحفظه من التلاعب والتغاير في ألفاظه ومعانيه بالزياة والنقصان، ومن حفظه صيانته من المعارضة، ومن حفظه تقييد الله له العلماء الراسخين يذبون ويدفعون عنه شبه الملحدين إلى آخر الدهر، قال القاضي عياض: (لا يكاد يُعدُّ من سعى في تغييره وتبديل محكمه من الملحدة والمعطلة لا سيِّما القرامطة، فأجمعوا كيدهم، وحولهم وقوتهم فما قدروا على إطفاء شيء من نوره، ولا تغير كلمة من كلامه، ولا تشكيك المسلمين في حرف من حروفه والحمد لله).([8])
ولا شك أن حفظ القرآن حفظ لدعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك كان أكثر الناس تبعًا لما ورد في الحديث عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: (مَا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ نَبِيٌّ إِلَّا أُعْطِيَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ مَا مِثْلُهُ أُومِنَ، أَوْ آمَنَ ، عَلَيْهِ البَشَرُ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الَّذِي أُوتِيتُ وَحْيًا أَوْحَاهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيَّ، فَأَرْجُو أَنِّي أَكْثَرُهُمْ تَابِعًا يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ).([9])


([1]) قال أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي معلقًا:
الله أنْزَلَهُ عَلَى مُخْتَـاره ... لِيقود جمعَ الناس نحو رحابـه
هو معجزٌ بلسانه وبيانه ... يا سَعْدَ من قد سار تحت ركابه

([2]) عبد الرزاق في تفسيره (2/345).

([3]) البخاري (4981).

([4]) قال شيخنا الحدوشي معلقًا: (وقال الدكتور مصطفى مراد في كتابه: (ألف معجزة من معجزات رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم) (ص:260/رقم:496-القرآن معجزة المعجزات): (...حق لا ريب فيه ويقين لا شك فيه أن القرآن المجيد يحتوي على مليارات المعجزات، فإن كل آية منه-بل: كل كلمة-تمثل إعجازًا في موضوعها، وبيانها، وتارة إخبارها-إن كانت من آيات القصص، ومنها ما يتضمن إعجازًا علميًا.
وإذا علمنا بأن عدد آيات القرآن (6236-آية)، وعرضنا وجوه الإعجاز السابقة على الآيات أيقنا أنها تحتوي على ملايين المعجزات)-.
وللبيهقي في: (الدلائل) (1/10) كلام في الموضوع ينبغي أن يسجل بماء الذهب لنفاسته، ومثله لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في: (النبوات) (ص:12/13/21)، لو قالوا: كل كرامة للولي فهي آية للنبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-المتبوع، وفيها تثبيت وكرامة وتأييد ونصر وإعانة لذلك الولي، لكان صحيحًا. انظر: (فتاوى المدنية) (ص:217) للمحدث الألباني.
وقال الأستاذ محمود بغدادي في: (محمد-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم) (ص:187-المبحث الثاني: معجزات الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم): (لا شك أنه لا بد لكل نبي من الأنبياء من معجزة يؤيده الله تعالى بها، ولذا قال النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-: "ما من الأنبياء نبي إلا أعطي ما مثله آمن عليه البشر"-رواه البخاري في: (صحيحه) (4/1905/65-كتاب فضائل القرآن، 1-باب: كيف نزول الوحي وأول ما نزل-أو: (6/224)، أو: (11/128/134/رقم:4981/طرفه:7274-التحفة:14313-الدار العالمية للنشر والتوزيع)...)، ومسلم في: (صحيحه) (1/92)، و(تخريج أحاديث مجموعة فتاوى) (2/470)، و(السيرة النبوية) (2/299-دار الفكر)، و(2/350/351) مؤسسة الرسالة.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في: (الفتح) (9/6/7-السلفية)، (11/132/رقم:4981-الدار العالمية للنشر والتوزيع): (هذا دال على أن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم-لا بد له من معجزة تقتضي إيمانَ مَن شاهدَهَا بصدقه، ولا يَضرُّه من أصرَّ على المعاندة).
وقال شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز-رحمه الله تعالى-في هامش: (الفتح) (11/128/رقم:4981): (الآيات المستمرة إلى يوم القيامة هذا القرآن، والآيات المعجزة التي انقطعت كثيرة، كتكثير الطعام، ونبع الماء إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على صدقه-عليه الصلاة والسلام).
وجاء في: (آثار الإمام محمّد بن بشير بن عمر الإبراهيمي) (2/249- جمع وتقديم: نجله الدكتور أحمد طالب الإبراهيمي، الناشر: دار الغرب الإسلامي)، وعنه في: (مجلة الإصلاح) (4/428): (القرآن لا يأتي بمعجزاته، ولا يؤتي آثاره في إصلاح النفوس إلا إذا تولته بالفهم عقولٌ كعقول السلف، وتولته بالتطبيق العملي نفوسٌ سامية، وهمم بعيدة كنفوسهم وهممهم، أما انتشاره بين المسلمين بهذه الصورة الجافة من الحفظ المجرَّد، وبهذا النمط السخيف من الفهم السطحي، وبهذا الأسلوب التقليدي، من التفسير اللفظي، فإنه لا يفيدهم شيئاً، ولا يفيد بهم شيئاً!). انتهى من هامش كتاب: (العقيدة الصحيحة تسهيل وتوضيح) (87 – 88، 104 – 105).

([5]) فتح الباري (8/623).

([6]) أعلام النبوة (57 – 58).

([7]) وقد جعله سبحانه وتعالى ميسرًا للحفظ (وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ) القمر : ١٧ وهو الذي تكفل بحفظه فلا يطاله تحريف وتغيير: (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ)  الحجر : ٩ فأخبر أنه هو الحافظ لذكره حتى قال الشافعي: (بإن الله تكفل بحفظ القرآن والسنة)، وأما باقي الكتب فقد أوكل حفظها لعلمائها:(بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ) المائدة : ٤٤ لهذا السبب وقع فيها تحريف وتبديل ويذكر أن أحد علماء اليهود ناظر أحد الخلفاء في زمن التابعين فوجده عالمًا فدعاه للإسلام على أن يشاطره ملكه فرفض فلما خرج قرر أن يمتحن (الأديان) فعمد إلى التوراة فحذف فيها وغيَّر وزاد فذهب بها إلى البيعة فشتريت منه بثمن باهظ فلم يفطنوا للتغيير والتبديل، وعمد إلى الإنجيل وحرَّف وزور في ورقات وذهب بها إلى الكنيسة فشتريت منه بثمن باهظ ولم يشعور بالتزوير، ثم عمد إلى القرآن فحذف منه بعض الآيات وزاد بعضها في ورقات، ثم ذهب بها إلى المسجد وأعطها للقراء ففطنوا لذلك، وقالوا: هذا محرَّف، فأعلن إسلامه ودخل على الخليفة وأشهر إسلامه وسأله عن سبب إسلامه فأخبره القصة، وفي ذلك العام حج الخليفة فلقي أحد الصحابة الذين عمروا كثيرًا فأخبره القصة، فقال له مصداق هذا في كتاب الله، فتلى عليه: (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ) الحجر : ٩  أفاده شيخنا الحدوشي عند قرأتي عليه عبر السكايب.
([8]) الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى (1/519 – 520).

([9]) البخاري (7274)، ومسلم (152).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فهذه النصوص تؤكد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خُتِمَ به النبيون لا  كما يزعم الشيعة أن خاتم النبيين، أي: أنه زينتهم كالخاتم الذي يكون زينة في الإصبع، وأن النبوة لم تُختم بعدُ، ويكذب هؤلاء ما ورد من نصوص كما تقدم، وما ثبت عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا: (وَإِنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ فِي أُمَّتِي كَذَّابُونَ ثَلَاثُونَ، كُلُّهُمْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ، وَأَنَا خَاتَمُ النَّبِيِّينَ لَا نَبِيَّ بَعْدِي).([7])



أين ذكروا ذلك في كتبهم؟!!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أين ذكروا ذلك في كتبهم؟!!!


*الدليل القرآني على ختم النبوة*
من ضروريات الإسلام إنقطاع سلسلة الأنبياء عليهم السلام وختمها بنبي الإسلام، ولم ولن يبعث أي نبي بعده. وحتى غير المسلمين يعلمون بأن هذه الحقيقة من جملة المعتقدات الإسلامية، التي يلزم على كل مسلم الإعتقاد بها، ولذلك فهي كسائر ضروريات الدين لا تحتاج لإستدلال، ولكن مع ذلك يمكن إستفادتها من القرآن الكريم والروايات المتواترة.

يقول القرآن الكريم: ﴿*مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّد أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلّ‏ِ شَيْ‏ءٍ عَلِيمًا*﴾(الأحزاب:40).

حيث عبرت بصراحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله بأنه خاتم الأنبياء جميعا. وقد وجه بعض أعداء الإسلام إعتراضين على دلالة هذه الآية على ختم النبوة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وآله:

*أحدهما:* إن لفظة الخاتم، وردت بمعنى آخر غير الإنتهاء، وهو خاتم اليد أي الحلقة التي في الإصبع للزينة، وان المراد من الخاتم في هذه الآية لعله هذا المعنى.

*ثانيهما:* على تقدير أن معنى الخاتم هو المعنى المعروف، ولكن معناها أن سلسلة (الأنبياء) تختم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وآله، ولا تدل على خاتمية سلسلة (الرسل) به. 

*والجواب عن الإعتراض الأول:* إن معنى الخاتم (ما يختم به الشي‏ء) وخاتم الإصبع إنما سمي بذلك لهذا المعنى، لتختم وتوقع به الرسائل وأمثالها.

*والجواب عن الإعتراض الثاني:* إن كل نبي يملك مقام الرسالة فله مقام النبوة أيضا، وبانتهاء سلسلة الأنبياء تنتهي سلسلة الرسل أيضا، فإن مفهوم (النبي) وإن لم يكن أعم من مفهوم الرسول، ولكن النبي من حيث المورد أعم من الرسول1.

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: tahoma; font-size: 12px; line-height: 24px; text-align: justify;">http://alrasoul.almaaref.org/maqalet...m_alnobowa.htm

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وتحديدًا القاديانية

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار في شرح لمعة الاعتقاد: (21/ 4، بترقيم الشاملة آليا):(إن البهائية والقاديانية من الفرق الضالة الكافرة التي ظهرت في عصورنا هذه يقولون: إن معنى خاتم الأنبياء أي: زينة الأنبياء، وأئمتهم في ذلك القادياني والبهائي من الذين يدعون النبوة، بل إن القادياني ادعى النبوة ثم ادعى الربوبية في الهند وباكستان وهذه البلاد، فهو من الذين بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه من الكذابين.
ولكنهم أولوا وشوشوا على أهل السنة والجماعة بشبهتين: الأولى: قالوا: معنى قول الله تعالى: {وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ} [الأحزاب:40] أي: زينة الأنبياء.


والجواب على الشبهة الأولى: أولاً: أنهم خالفوا إجماع السلف.
ثانياً: حتى لو افترضنا أن خاتم النبيين بمعنى الزينة -وهذا تنزل مع الخصم- فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاسماً للمادة: (لا نبي بعدي) ففسر معنى خاتم النبيين: أنه آخر الأنبياء، فهو خاتم الأنبياء، وهو زينة الأنبياء، وهو سيد الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

البهائية والقاديانية ليسوا شيعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

البابية والبهائية حركة نبعت من فرقة من فرق الشيعة وهي الشيخية سنة 1260هـ /1844م تحت رعاية الاستعمار الروسي واليهودية العالمية والاستعمار الإنجليزي ، بهدف إفساد العقيدة الإسلامية وتفكيك وحدة المسلمين ، وصرفهم عن قضاياهم الأساسية .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> البابية والبهائية حركة نبعت من فرقة من فرق الشيعة وهي الشيخية سنة 1260هـ /1844م تحت رعاية الاستعمار الروسي واليهودية العالمية والاستعمار الإنجليزي ، بهدف إفساد العقيدة الإسلامية وتفكيك وحدة المسلمين ، وصرفهم عن قضاياهم الأساسية .


بارك الله فيك، وثالثتهم القاديانية من تلك الحركات الاستعمارية

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صحيح، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> صحيح، بارك الله فيكم.


وفيكم بارك الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> البابية والبهائية حركة نبعت من فرقة من فرق الشيعة وهي الشيخية سنة 1260هـ /1844م تحت رعاية الاستعمار الروسي واليهودية العالمية والاستعمار الإنجليزي ، بهدف إفساد العقيدة الإسلامية وتفكيك وحدة المسلمين ، وصرفهم عن قضاياهم الأساسية .



الله المستعان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الله المستعان


آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

9 *– أن الله أقسم بحياته:*
قال تعالى: (لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ) الحجر : ٧٢
 ومعناه: أقسم بعمرك وحياتك يا محمد، وقد أقسم الله تبارك وتعالى بأشياء كثيرة من مخلوقاته الدالة على كماله وعظمته ليؤكد المعنى في نفوس المخاطبين، فأقسم تعالى بالشمس والقمر والسماء وغير ذلك، بينما نجده سبحانه وتعالى لم يقسم بأحد من البشر إلا بالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم والإقسام بحياة المُقْسَم يدل على شرف حياته وعزتها عند المُقْسِم بها، وأن حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم لجديرة أن يُقْسَم بها لما فيها من البركة العامة والخاصة، ولم يثبت هذا لغيره من الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم.
عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: (مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ وَمَا ذَرَأَ وَمَا بَرَأَ نَفْسًا أَكْرَمَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَمَا سَمِعْتُ اللَّهَ أَقْسَمَ بِحَيَاةِ أَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ).([1])
ولقائل أن يقول كيف يحلف الله بمخلوقاته وقد نهانا عن ذلك؟
والجواب أننا لابد أن نعلم أن الله تعالى فعال لما يريد، وهو سبحانه لا يُسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون، وليس للعبد أن يسأل الرب عن فعله لم فعله؟ وإنما الواجب عليه أن يفعل ما يأمره الله به؛ لأن الله تعالى يقسم بما شاء من مخلوقاته تنبيهًا على شرفه، ولما اعترض إبليس على ربه لما أمره بالسجود لآدم عليه السلام: (قَالَ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا) الإسراء: ٦١ 
طرده من رحمته.
قال القرطبي: (لله أن يقسم بما شاء من مخلوقاته من حيوان وجماد، وإن لم يُعلم وجه الحكمة في ذلك).([2])
قال ابن تيمية: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُقْسِمُ بِمَا يُقْسِمُ بِهِ مِنْ مَخْلُوقَاتِهِ؛ لِأَنَّهَا آيَاتُهُ وَمَخْلُوقَاتُه  ُ، فَهِيَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى رُبُوبِيَّتِهِ وَأُلُوهِيَّتِه  ِ وَوَحْدَانِيِّت  ِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ وَقُدْرَتِهِ وَمَشِيئَتِهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعَظْمَتِهِ وَعِزَّتِهِ، فَهُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ يُقْسِمُ بِهَا؛ لِأَنَّ إقْسَامَهُ بِهَا تَعْظِيمٌ لَهُ سُبْحَانَهُ، وَنَحْنُ الْمَخْلُوقُونَ لَيْسَ لَنَا أَنْ نُقْسِمَ بِهَا بِالنَّصِّ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ).  ([3])
وقال ابن عثيمين:) هذا من فعل الله، والله لا يسأل عما يفعل، وله أن يقسم سبحانه بما شاء من خلقه، وهو سائل غير مسئول، وحاكم غير محكوم عليه).([4])


([1]) تفسير ابن كثير (4/542).

([2]) من الجامع لأحكام القرآن  (19 /237).

([3]) مجموع الفتاوى (1 /290).

([4]) مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين (10 /797).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

10*- أن الله ناداه في القرآن الكريم بصفته بخلاف غيره من الأنبياء:
*خاطب الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في القرآن الكريم بالنبوة والرسالة ولم يناده باسمه، زيادة في التكريم والتشريف أما سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين عليهم الصلاة والسلام فخوطبوا بأسمائهم قال الله تعالى مخاطبًا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ﴾ [المائدة: 41].
﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ ﴾ [المائدة: 67].﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَسْبُكَ اللَّهُ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾ [الأنفال: 64].بينما قال تعالى لأنبيائه: ﴿ قَالَ يَاآدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ ﴾ [البقرة: 33].
﴿ إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ ﴾ [آل عمران: 55].
﴿ قَالَ يَامُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ ﴾ [الأعراف: 144].﴿ قَالَ يَانُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ ﴾ [هود: 46].
﴿ يَادَاوُودُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى فَيُضِلَّكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَضِلُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا نَسُوا يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ ﴾ [ص: 26].
﴿ يَاإِبْرَاهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَإِنَّهُمْ آتِيهِمْ عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ ﴾ [هود: 76].
﴿ يَايَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا ﴾ [مريم: 12].
﴿ يَازَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا ﴾ [مريم: 7].قال العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله: (ولا يخفى على أحد أن السيد إذا دعى أحد عبيده بأفضل ما وجد فيهم من الأوصاف العلية والأخلاق السنية، ودعا الآخرين بأسمائهم الأعلام لا يشعر بوصف من الأوصاف ولا بخلق من الأخلاق، أن منزلة من دعاه بأفضل الأسماء والأوصاف أعز عليه وأقرب إليه ممن دعاه باسمه العلم .وهذا معلوم بالعرف أن من دعي بأفضل أوصافه وأخلاقه كان ذلك مبالغة في تعظيمه واحترامه ).[1]
فإن قال قائل: ألم يقل الله: ﴿ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِنْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ ﴾ [آل عمران: 144].
فذكره باسمه، وكذلك ﴿ مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 40].
فالجواب: أنه إنما ذكره باسمه ليعرف به لذا قرنه بالرسالة، فقال: ﴿ مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 40].
قال شيخنا أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي: في كتابه: (كيف تصير عالمًا في زمن النت: (1274- 1277) (وناده بوصف كان يحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف العبودية في مواضع تدل على التعظيم والتبجيل؛ لأن لفظة: (العبد) تطلق ويراد بها معان كثيرة، منها:
1- العبودية العامة، وهي لجميع الناس، برهم وفاجرهم، ومؤمنهم وكافرهم وبرهان هذا ﴿ إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا ﴾ [مريم: 93].
2- العبودية الخاصة-للمسلمين والمؤمنين بصفة عامة-، وهذه خاصة بالمؤمنين، وأمثلة هذا في القرآن كثيرة جداً، منها قوله تعالى: ﴿ لَهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمِنْ تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ ذَلِكَ يُخَوِّفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبَادَهُ يَاعِبَادِ فَاتَّقُونِ ﴾ [الزمر: 16]
 وقال أيضًا: ﴿ قُلْ يَاعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴾ [الزمر: 53]، وقال أيضًا: ﴿ يَاعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ ﴾ [العنكبوت: 56].
3- عبودية خاصة الخاصة - كما قال بعض العلماء، أو: نقول: عبودية خاصة بصفة خاصة-وهذه للأنبياء والمرسلين، وذلك إذا كانت لفظة: (عبده) مضافة إلى ضمير الجلالة، (كما هو مصطلح القرآن، فإنه لم يقع فيه لفظ العبد مضافًا إلى ضمير الغيبة الراجع إلى الله تعالى إلا مراداً به النبي- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -والإضافة إضافة تشريف لا إضافة تعريف لأن وصف العبودية لله متحقق لسائر المخلوقات فلا تفيد في إضافته تعريفًا.﴿ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ﴾ [البقرة: 23].
﴿ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ﴾ [الإسراء: 1].﴿ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا ﴾ [الكهف: 1].
﴿ تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا ﴾ [الفرقان: 1].
﴿ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ وَيُخَوِّفُونَك  َ بِالَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ ﴾ [الزمر: 36].
﴿ فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى ﴾ [النجم: 10].
﴿ وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ كَادُوا يَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِ لِبَدًا ﴾ [الجن: 19].وذِكرُ النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم - بوصف العبودية لله تقريب لمنزلته وتنويه به بما في إنزال الكتاب عليه من رفعة قدره كما في قوله تعالى: ﴿ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى ﴾ [الإسراء: 1] انظر: (التحرير والتنوير) (7/ 12/ 247).
ولفظة: (العبد) جاءت هنا إثر مواضع وأماكن عظيمة فيراد بها نبينا - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - وقد ورد في خصوصها أحاديث كثيرة مثل: (لا تُطْرُونِي كَمَا أَطْرَتِ النَّصَارَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا عَبْدُهُ فَقُولُوا: عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ) رواه البخاري في: (صحيحه) (59-كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء، 48-باب: (واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها) (6/ 490)، و(7/ 149/ رقم:3445)، و(12/ 144/ 145) من حديث عمر بن الخطاب، وأخرج جزءاً منهم مسلم في: (صحيحه) (11/ 191/ 192)، وأحمد في مواضع من (مسنده) (1/ 55/ 56)، وقال المحدث أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على: (المسند) (1/ 90/ 94/ 167/ 391/ رقم:154/ 164/ 331/ 191): (إسناده صحيح).
4- عبودية الدرهم، والدينار، والخميصة، والخميلة، لقوله- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -: (تعس عبد الدينار، تعس عبد الدرهم، تعس عبد الخميلة، تعس عبد الخميصة، إن أعطي رضي وإن منع غضب، تعس وانتكس، وإذا شيك فلا انتقش).
الحديث بهذا اللفظ أخرجه الطبراني في: (المعجم الأوسط) (3/ 94/ رقم:2595)، وبنحوه أخرجه الإمام البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة، في: (صحيحه) في كتاب الجهاد والسير، باب: الحراسة في الغزو في سبيل الله، وفي كتاب الرقاق باب: ما يتقى من فتنة المال.وهذا تحذير من الرسول- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -لأمته من الإيغال في هذه الدنيا وأن تكون أكبرَ همهم، فبيَّن أن العبد الذي يجمع الدنانير والدراهم ويرضى بذلك وهو أكبر همه ويصرف وقته وطاقته وجهده وشبابه في جمع الدراهم والدنانير أو: جمعِ الخمائل والخمائص-وهي أنواع الملابس-أو: ما يشبه ذلك من ضروب هذه الدنيا ومما فيها، فإنه قد تعس.
قوله- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -: (تعس): دعاءٌ عليه بالهلاك، عبد الدينار: (عبد الدرهم) هو الذي يتوقف رضاه على إعطائه الدينار والدرهم، وسخطه على عدم ذلك، وهذه منقصة تدل على أن الدنيا إنما هي معبر وليست بدار إقامة، ووسيلة وليست غاية؛ لكن من خالط قلبه الإيمان كان بخلاف ذلك فيستقل الدنيا ويستضعفها، ويزهد فيها إن لم تكن من طريق حلال، وما عطف على الدينار والدرهم فهم في حكمه كقوله: (تعس عبد الخميصة، تعس عبد الخميلة).
والخميصة والخميلة نوعان من الثياب أي: الذي يرضى بوجودهما ويغضب عند فقدهما.
وقوله- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -: (انتكس)، معناه: رجع على عقبيه، وخُتم له بخاتمة السوء، ومعلوم أن: (العبرة بالخواتم).ثم بالغ في وصفه فقال- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -: (إن أعطي رضي وإن لم يعط سخط)، وزاد دعاءً عليه فقال: (تعس وانتكس, وإذا شيك فلا انتقش)، ومعنى هذا: دعاء عليه إذا وقع في ورطة لا يخرج منها, أي: دعاء عليه بالبقاء فيها. وعدم الخلاص منها.
وقوله- صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم -: (وإذا شيك فلا انتقش) معناه: (إذا أصابته مصيبة دنيوية مثل الشوكة مثلاً فلا انتقش، معناه: لا أزيلت عنه ولا أخذت عنه بالمنقاش الذي يزال به الشوك، وقد حذَّر الرسول - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم - بهذا عن اتباع الدنيا).
5- العبودية التي هي ضد الحرية، وهي محصورة على الجهاد.

([1]) بداية السُّول في تفضيل الرسول (22).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*11- أوتي جوامع الكلم:
*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (فُضِّلْتُ عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ بِسِتٍّ: أُعْطِيتُ جَوَامِعَ الْكَلِمِ، وَنُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ، وَأُحِلَّتْ لِيَ الْغَنَائِمُ، وَجُعِلَتْ لِيَ الْأَرْضُ طَهُورًا وَمَسْجِدًا، وَأُرْسِلْتُ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ كَافَّةً، وَخُتِمَ بِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ).[1]
وفي رواية البخاري زاد: (وَبَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ أُتِيتُ بِمَفَاتِيحِ خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ فَوُضِعَتْ فِي يَدِي).
ففضَّل الله عز وجل نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم على غيره من الأنبياء عليهم السلام بأن أعطاه جوامع الكلم، فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يتكلم بالقول الموجز القليل اللفظ، الكثير المعاني أعطاه مفاتيح الكلام وهو ما يسره له من البلاغة والفصاحة، والوصول إلى غوامض المعاني وبدائع الحكم ومحاسن العبارات والألفاظ التي أغلقت على غيره وتعذرت عليه، قال الهروي: (نعني بجوامع الكلم القرآن جمع الله تعالى في الألفاظ اليسيرة منه المعاني الكثيرة وكلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بالجوامع قليل اللفظ كثير المعاني).[2]
قال الزهري: (جوامع الكلم - فيما بلغنا - أن الله تعالى يجمع له الأمور الكثيرة التي كانت تكتب في الكتب قبله في الأمر الواحد والأمرين، ونحو ذلك).[43]
قال ابن رجب الحنبلي: (فجوامع الكلم التي خص بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – نوعان:
أحدهما: ما هو في القرآن، كقوله - عز وجل -: ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ ﴾ [النحل: 90].
قال الحسن: لم تترك هذه الآية خيرًا إلا أمرت به، ولا شرًا إلا نهت عنه.[4]
والثاني: ما هو في كلامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهو موجود منتشر في السنن المأثورة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -).[5]
[1] البخاري 7013، ومسلم 523، واللفظ له.
[2] غاية السول في خصائص الرسول لابن الملقن 73.
[3] البخاري تعليقًا عقب حديث 7013.
[4] البيهقي في شعب الإيمان 140.
[5] جامع العلوم والحكم 1/ 50.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*12-* *أُوتي مفاتيحَ خزائنِ الأرضِ:
*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (بُعِثْتُ بِجَوَامِعِ الكَلِمِ، وَنُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ، فَبَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ أُتِيتُ بِمَفَاتِيحِ خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ، فَوُضِعَتْ فِي يَدِي)، قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْتَثِلُونَهَ  ا.[1]
قوله: (تنتثلونها) قال النووي: (يعني تستخرجون ما فيها، يعني خزائن الأرض، وما فتح الله على المسلمين من الدُّنيا).[2]
قوله: (أُتِيتُ بِمَفَاتِيحِ خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ)، قال النووي: (هذا من أعلام النبوة فإنه إخبار بفتح هذه البلاد لأمته ووقع كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ولله الحمد والمنة).[3]
قال الخطابي: (المراد بخزائن الأرض ما فتح على الأمة من الغنائم من ذخائر كسرى وقيصر وغيرهما، ويحتمل معادن الأرض التي فيها الذهب والفضة)، قال ابن حجر: (قال غيره بل يحمل على أعم من ذلك).[4]

[1] البخاري 2977.
[2] شرح النووي لمسلم 5/ 5.
[3] شرح مسلم للنووي 5/ 5.
[4] فتح الباري 12/ 424.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

13 – أُوتي أُواخر سورة البقرة:
عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إِنِّي أُوتِيتُهُمَا مِنْ كَنْزٍ مِنْ بَيْتٍ تَحْتَ الْعَرْشِ، وَلَمْ يُؤْتَهُمَا نَبِيٌّ قَبْلِي)، يَعْنِي: الْآيَتَيْنِ مِنْ آخِرِ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ.([1])
وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: بَيْنَا جِبْرِيلُ قَاعِدٌ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَمِعَ نَقِيضًا مِنْ فَوْقِهِ فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ فَقَالَ: (هَذَا بَابٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ لَمْ يُفْتَحْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ، فَنَزَلَ مِنْهُ مَلَكٌ)، فَقَالَ: (هَذَا مَلَكٌ نَزَلَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ لَمْ يَنْزِلْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ فَسَلَّمَ)، وَقَالَ: (أَبْشِرْ بِنُورَيْنِ أُوتِيتَهُمَا لَمْ يُؤْتَهُمَا نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَكَ: فَاتِحَةُ الْكِتَابِ، وَخَوَاتِيمُ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ لَمْ تُقْرَأْ بِحَرْفٍ مِنْهَا إِلَّا أُعْطِيتَهُ).([2])
قوله: (أَعْطَيْت الْآيَتَيْنِ من آخر سُورَة الْبَقَرَة)، وَهِي الَّتِي أوّلها آمن الرَّسُول.
قوله: (من كنز تَحت الْعَرْش)، يَعْنِي أَنَّهَا ادخرت وكنزت فَلم يؤتها أحد قبله ذكره الْحَافِظ الْعِرَاقِيّ، وَلذَا قَالَ (لم يُعْطهَا نَبِي قبلي).([3])
فإذا قرأت هاتين الآيتين يؤتيك الله عز وجل أجرًا على كل حرف ويجيبك، ومن فضائل هاتين الآتين ما ثبت عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَنْ قَرَأَ بِالْآيَتَيْنِ مِنْ آخِرِ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ كَفَتَاهُ).([4])
قال النووي: (كفتاه من قيام الليل، وقيل من الشيطان، وقيل من الآفات، ويحتمل من الجميع).([5])


([1]) أحمد (21343)، وصححه الألبانيُّ في سلسة الأحاديث الصحيحة (3/471) وقال : (صحيحٌ على شرطِ مُسلمٍ).

([2]) مسلم (806).

([3]) التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير (1/172).

([4]) البخاري (5008) ، مسلم (807).

([5]) شرح مسلم للنووي (6 /92).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

14 *–  أُوتي فاتحة الكتاب:*
لما تقدم في حديث ابن عباس المذكور آنفًا، وفيه: وَقَالَ: (أَبْشِرْ بِنُورَيْنِ أُوتِيتَهُمَا لَمْ يُؤْتَهُمَا نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَكَ: فَاتِحَةُ الْكِتَابِ، وَخَوَاتِيمُ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ لَمْ تُقْرَأْ بِحَرْفٍ مِنْهَا إِلَّا أُعْطِيتَهُ).([1])
وللفاتحة فضائل عظيمة غير التي ذكرت من كونها أحد النورين الذين أتاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن تلك الفضائل:
- أنها أعظم وأفضل سورة في القرآن:
عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُعَلَّى قَالَ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّى فِى الْمَسْجِدِ فَدَعَانِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَلَمْ أُجِبْهُ ، فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّى كُنْتُ أُصَلِّى، فَقَالَ: (أَلَمْ يَقُلِ اللَّهُ (اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ) ثُمَّ قَالَ لِى لأُعَلِّمَنَّكَ سُورَةً هِىَ أَعْظَمُ السُّوَرِ فِى الْقُرْآنِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ)، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِى، فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ قُلْتُ لَهُ أَلَمْ تَقُلْ (لأُعَلِّمَنَّك   سُورَةً هِىَ أَعْظَمُ سُورَةٍ فِى الْقُرْآنِ)، قَالَ: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) هِىَ السَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِى وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِى أُوتِيتُهُ).([2])
- ما أُنزل مثلها في القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والزبور:
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ :وَقَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ أُبَيٌّ أُمَّ الْقُرْآنِ، فَقَالَ: (وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ، مَا أُنْزِلَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ، وَلَا فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ، وَلَا فِي الزَّبُورِ، وَلَا فِي الْفُرْقَانِ مِثْلُهَا، إِنَّهَا السَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِي، وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيتُ).([3])
– أنها رقية:
عن أبي سعيد الخدري، في قصة اللديغ، وفيها فانطلق يتقل عليه ويقرأ: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)، فَكَأَنَّمَا نُشِطَ مِنْ عِقَالٍ، فَانْطَلَقَ يَمْشِى وَمَا بِهِ قَلَبَةٌ، قَالَ فَأَوْفَوْهُمْ جُعْلَهُمُ الَّذِى صَالَحُوهُمْ عَلَيْه، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ اقْسِمُوا، فَقَالَ الَّذِى رَقَى لاَ تَفْعَلُوا، حَتَّى نَأْتِىَ النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَنَذْكُرَ لَهُ الَّذِى كَانَ، فَنَنْظُرَ مَا يَأْمُرُنَا، فَقَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَذَكَرُوا لَهُ ، فَقَالَ: (وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ أَنَّهَا رُقْيَةٌ -ثُمَّ قَالَ- قَدْ أَصَبْتُمُ اقْسِمُوا وَاضْرِبُوا لِى مَعَكُمْ سَهْمًا)، فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.([4])
- أنها من أسباب محبة الله للعبد:
عن أبي موسى الأشعري، وفيه: فَقَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى: أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ فِي صَلَاتِكُمْ، إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَطَبَنَا، فَعَلَّمَنَا وَبَيَّنَ لَنَا سُنَّتَنَا، وَعَلَّمَنَا صَلَاتَنَا، فَقَالَ: (إِذَا صَلَّيْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا صُفُوفَكُمْ، ثُمَّ لِيَؤُمَّكُمْ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ فَكَبِّرُوا، وَإِذَا قَرَأَ ﭯ  ﭰ  ﭱ ﭲ  ﭳ، فَقُولُوا: آمِينَ، يُحِبُّكُمُ اللَّهُ).([5])
- هذه أصح الرويات التي وردت في فضل سورة الفاتحة، وقد وردت روايات في فضل الفاتحة، منها ما هو صحيح، ومنها ما هو ضعيف، وفيما ذكرنا غُنية عن التطويل، والله الموفق.


([1]) مسلم (806).

([2]) البخاري (4474)، وأبو داود (1458).

([3]) صحيح : الترمذي (2878)، وقال حديث حسن صحيح، وأحمد (9334)، وصححه الألباني في المشكاة (2142).

([4]) البخاري (2276)، ومسلم (2201)، ونحوه من حديث ابن عباس عند البخاري (5737).

([5]) مسلم (404)، وأبوداود (972)، واللفظ له.

----------

